# Se tornassi indietro ...



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova in questo forum...ma non ai problemi che qui si affrontano....sono sposata da quasi 9 anni e di cornine ne ho avute un pò più che 2 o 3...purtroppo le cose le ho sapute quando già si erano belle e che concluse...ora mi restano solo i cocci e devo decidere se mi va di rimetterli insieme o buttarli...ma una cosa è certa...se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai....come qualcuno ha detto in altre discussioni, una volta che smetti di essere fidanzata e diventi moglie, spesso (ma non sempre...) diventi automaticamente la "sicurezza", quella che accudisce....e alle prime inevitabili difficoltà della vita coniugale, il beneamato ometto dopo un pò va a cercare leggerezza e svago altrove...e va pure bene, dal punto di vista maschile...perchè gli omini non amano sentirsi oppressi da doveri e responsabilità (Dio ce ne liberi!!!:unhappy; perchè quando hanno un problema spesso si devono sfogare col sesso che con la mogliettina impicciata a destreggiarsi tra figli, lavoro, suoceri, problemi vari, magari non va troppo bene...;perchè molti di loro per sentirsi sicuri di sè hanno bisogno di essere ammirati, desiderati, ma non solo dalla moglie, non basta...si devono mettere alla prova sul duro ring della conquista....e va bene...fa parte della natura umana...o animalesca, non so...però ripeto...se dobbiamo seguire la natura, allora aboliamo il matrimonio, che non è naturale ma è un'Istituzione umana, artificiale...se poi si decide di sposarsi, di grazia, voi ometti "libertini" uno sforzo in più potreste pure farlo, come lo facciamo noi donne, sennò non sposatevi, che diamine!  O almeno, se vi sposate e continuate a fare i vostri comodi, poi non rompete le balle se una volta che una vi scopre vi ripaga con la stessa moneta o vi lascia in mutande con gli alimenti da pagare.....


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non devi generalizzare.
Io sono stato l'amante di una donna sposata, senza nemmeno saperlo. E mi facevo i castelli in aria... E lei doveva essere molto più matura di me (5 anni più grande)...
Anche le donne si comportano come gli uomini.
Ma sono d'accordo sul matrimonio.


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

PS: anzi, se vogliamo le donne sono anche più cattive nel vedere soffrire un uomo...


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Certo Andy...anche le donne, spesso...ma gli uomini per natura sono un tantino più vulnerabili su certe cose...la donna prima di tradire ci pensa anche 100 volte, l'uomo segue l'agitazione ormonale del momento...Però chissà perchè nonostante sia una cosa abbastanza semplice da capire, fa maledettamente male lo stesso....soprattutto perchè io mi assumo il mio 50% di responsabilità nell'avergli fornito gli spunti per cercare qlc altrove PRIMA...ma ultimamente no...non ho davvero niente da rimproverarmi...ho anche cercato di rendere più piccante la situazione tra noi, di ritrovare lo slancio dei primi tempi, di ritrovare complicità e vicinanza...sembravo esserci riuscita, stavamo bene, anche io avevo riscoperto una leggerezza che non avevo da tempo...e invece....per lui non è bastato lo stesso...che si deve fare di più non so...l'anima non me la posso certo togliere!!!


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Ci sono i "pro e i contro".
Convengo sulla vulnerabilità dell'uomo, ma se prova veri sentimenti egli non se ne va mai se non viene cacciato. Sta alla donna se perdonare o meno.
La donna è più riflessiva quando tradisce: ma è come una mantide. Chiude, tutto, per sempre, tu scompari. Cambia registro, è più crudele, e a volte ti insulta pure (sembra la pubblicità di un detersivo)


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

ecco..prendo spunto per domandare agli uomini del forum che leggeranno...cosa volete voi dal rapporto con una donna? cosa cercate? come vedete il tradimento? no, fatemi capire un pò il vostro punto di vista...perchè stando solo a quello di mio marito c'è da uscirci di testa!!! davvero...illuminatemi su questi argomenti, ve ne prego! grazie a chi vorrà rispondere...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova in questo forum...ma non ai problemi che qui si affrontano....sono sposata da quasi 9 anni e di cornine ne ho avute un pò più che 2 o 3...purtroppo le cose le ho sapute quando già si erano belle e che concluse...ora mi restano solo i cocci e devo decidere se mi va di rimetterli insieme o buttarli...ma una cosa è certa...se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai....come qualcuno ha detto in altre discussioni, una volta che smetti di essere fidanzata e diventi moglie, spesso (ma non sempre...) diventi automaticamente la "sicurezza", quella che accudisce....e alle prime inevitabili difficoltà della vita coniugale, il beneamato ometto dopo un pò va a cercare leggerezza e svago altrove...e va pure bene, dal punto di vista maschile...perchè gli omini non amano sentirsi oppressi da doveri e responsabilità (Dio ce ne liberi!!!:unhappy; perchè quando hanno un problema spesso si devono sfogare col sesso che con la mogliettina impicciata a destreggiarsi tra figli, lavoro, suoceri, problemi vari, magari non va troppo bene...;perchè molti di loro per sentirsi sicuri di sè hanno bisogno di essere ammirati, desiderati, ma non solo dalla moglie, non basta...si devono mettere alla prova sul duro ring della conquista....e va bene...fa parte della natura umana...o animalesca, non so...però ripeto...se dobbiamo seguire la natura, allora aboliamo il matrimonio, che non è naturale ma è un'Istituzione umana, artificiale...se poi si decide di sposarsi, di grazia, voi ometti "libertini" uno sforzo in più potreste pure farlo, come lo facciamo noi donne, sennò non sposatevi, che diamine!  O almeno, se vi sposate e continuate a fare i vostri comodi, poi non rompete le balle se una volta che una vi scopre vi ripaga con la stessa moneta o vi lascia in mutande con gli alimenti da pagare.....




Hai tradito per vendetta? 


Comunque benvenuta tra noi


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ci sono i "pro e i contro".
> Convengo sulla vulnerabilità dell'uomo, ma se prova veri sentimenti egli non se ne va mai se non viene cacciato. Sta alla donna se perdonare o meno.
> La donna è più riflessiva quando tradisce: ma è come una mantide. Chiude, tutto, per sempre, tu scompari. Cambia registro, è più crudele, e a volte ti insulta pure (sembra la pubblicità di un detersivo)


purtroppo ti devo dare ragione....c'è poco da fare...solo una cosa, nell'atteggiamento della donna può forse essere notevole...LA COERENZA....ti fa male è vero, una volta, poi chiude, ha il coraggio di dire basta....magari non sempre in modo giusto, e non sempre, ma il più delle volte è coerente...non trovi?


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non devi generalizzare.
> Io sono stato l'amante di una donna sposata, senza nemmeno saperlo. E mi facevo i castelli in aria... E lei doveva essere molto più matura di me (5 anni più grande)...
> Anche le donne si comportano come gli uomini.
> Ma sono d'accordo sul matrimonio.


Bisognerebbe sposarsi dopo 30 anni di convivenza


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> PS: anzi, se vogliamo le donne sono anche più cattive nel vedere soffrire un uomo...



Stronzate, sono solo piu' sottili :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> ecco..prendo spunto per domandare agli uomini del forum che leggeranno...cosa volete voi dal rapporto con una donna? cosa cercate? *come vedete il tradimento?* no, fatemi capire un pò il vostro punto di vista...perchè stando solo a quello di mio marito c'è da uscirci di testa!!! davvero...illuminatemi su questi argomenti, ve ne prego! grazie a chi vorrà rispondere...


Muori dentro. Per me. Davvero. Muori dentro.


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai tradito per vendetta?
> 
> 
> Comunque benvenuta tra noi


 grazie Marì 
no, non ho tradito per vendetta....dico solo che può succedere che una donna ferita si lasci consolare più facilmente, SE CAPITA...farlo capitare apposta è indice di scarsa dignità... no no, assolutamente non lo farei!


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stronzate, sono solo piu' sottili :mrgreen:


Calcolatrici...
Lo fanno vedere pure alle telenovela e negli sceneggiati: colloquio, sorrisino, poi l'ospite se ne va. Inquadratura in primo piano del viso della donna, musica dell'orrore in sottofondo, e ghigno sghignazzante: vai vai, che mo te la ficco in quel posto...


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> purtroppo ti devo dare ragione....c'è poco da fare...solo una cosa, nell'atteggiamento della donna può forse essere notevole...LA COERENZA....ti fa male è vero, una volta, poi chiude, ha il coraggio di dire basta....magari non sempre in modo giusto, e non sempre, ma il più delle volte è coerente...non trovi?


Però la coerenza rispetto a quando amava con tutta l'anima va a farsi benedire...


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Muori dentro. Per me. Davvero. Muori dentro.


Andy io intendevo da parte di chi tradisce...cioè...è un gioco, uno stimolo, un diversivo...che cosa???? poi da parte del tradito sì...si muore dentro...concordo...


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però la coerenza rispetto a quando amava con tutta l'anima va a farsi benedire...


purtroppo l'amore può finire......fa male...ma è così.....


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> purtroppo l'amore può finire......fa male...ma è così.....


Ognuno sa come è fatto. Io se amo una persona so già che l'amore passerà, ma se faccio una promessa la mantengo, perchè comunque sarà entrata nella mia vita, ne farà parte, e non la potrei mai lasciare. Perchè rimane il bene che le vorrò.
Quindi non butto sabbia negli occhi. Qualcun altro lo fa...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Calcolatrici...
> Lo fanno vedere pure alle *telenovela* e negli *sceneggiati*: colloquio, sorrisino, poi l'ospite se ne va. Inquadratura in primo piano del viso della donna, musica dell'orrore in sottofondo, e ghigno sghignazzante: vai vai, che mo te la ficco in quel posto...


Nuociono gravemente alla salute mentale


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2011)

Non è coerenza, lo sarebbe se fosse una scelta per seguire una idea, ma la realtà è che è opportunismo, in quel caso tradisce e lascia senza neppur chiedere se il cornuto sta bene o male, non le può fottere un beneamato, solo perchè quella persona non è più nella sua mente. La chiamo mentalità da Killer, semplicemente non pensando alla vittima non esiste la colpa e non esiste neppure il dolore.


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Andy io intendevo da parte di chi tradisce...cioè...è un gioco, uno stimolo, un diversivo...che cosa???? poi da parte del tradito sì...si muore dentro...concordo...


Non credo tu debba arrovellarti per cercare il motivo, quello vero in assoluto.

A volte accade perchè si è persi e completamente distaccati. Tuo marito, purtroppo, è anche "serenamente" recidivo.

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-...o-come-bisogno?p=846428&viewfull=1#post846428


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nuociono gravemente alla salute mentale


Assolutamente sì.... :-/


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> grazie Marì
> no, non ho tradito per vendetta....dico solo che può succedere che una donna ferita si lasci consolare più facilmente, SE CAPITA...farlo capitare apposta è indice di scarsa dignità... *no no, assolutamente non lo farei!*


OK :up:


----------



## Daniele (12 Ottobre 2011)

La coerenza è anche lasciare ma ribadire almeno il bene (non più l'amore) per la persona con cui si è condiviso qualcosa.


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Ma, Stella Cadente, hai detto che hai tradito per ripagare con la stessa moneta (si evince questo): lo hai fatto quindi con un uomo. Di lui cosa puoi dire? Lo sapeva? No? Come hai chiuso?


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma, Stella Cadente, hai detto che hai tradito per ripagare con la stessa moneta (si evince questo): lo hai fatto quindi con un uomo. Di lui cosa puoi dire? Lo sapeva? No? Come hai chiuso?


 no Andy, non è esatto, se leggi qualche post indietro ho risposto già a Marì su questo...io non ho mai tradito questa persona, nè l'ho lasciato (per ora) e gli ho chiesto gli alimenti...no...erano solo osservazioni riguardo al fatto che se una persona, in questo caso un uomo, si prende delle libertà (tutte quelle che vuole, senza freni!!!) non può pretendere dalla compagna ciò che lui stesso le nega...rispetto o comunque un minimo di dignità...la scappatella può capitare a tutti, ma dei limiti e un pò di autocontrollo bisognerebbe averlo...sennò vivremmo come le bestie...orge ovunque, senza freni!!!


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> no Andy, non è esatto, se leggi qualche post indietro ho risposto già a Marì su questo...io non ho mai tradito questa persona, nè l'ho lasciato (per ora) e gli ho chiesto gli alimenti...no...erano solo osservazioni riguardo al fatto che se una persona, in questo caso un uomo, si prende delle libertà (tutte quelle che vuole, senza freni!!!) non può pretendere dalla compagna ciò che lui stesso le nega...rispetto o comunque un minimo di dignità...la scappatella può capitare a tutti, ma dei limiti e un pò di autocontrollo bisognerebbe averlo...sennò vivremmo come le bestie...orge ovunque, senza freni!!!


Scusa. Sono d'accordo, anche se ho letto velocemente che sono scappato in bagno...


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> no Andy, non è esatto, se leggi qualche post indietro ho risposto già a Marì su questo...io non ho mai tradito questa persona, nè l'ho lasciato (per ora) e gli ho chiesto gli alimenti...no...erano solo osservazioni riguardo al fatto che se una persona, in questo caso un uomo, si prende delle libertà (tutte quelle che vuole, senza freni!!!) non può pretendere dalla compagna ciò che lui stesso le nega...rispetto o comunque un minimo di dignità...la scappatella può capitare a tutti, ma dei limiti e un pò di autocontrollo bisognerebbe averlo...sennò vivremmo come le bestie...orge ovunque, senza freni!!!


Frequenti ancora l'altro?


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusa. Sono d'accordo, anche se ho letto velocemente che sono scappato in bagno...


)))) allora sei pienamente giustificato!!!


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Frequenti ancora l'altro?


l'altro chi????


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> l'altro chi????


Come chi?

Hai tradito o no?!


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come chi?
> 
> Hai tradito o no?!


No. credevo di averti risposto prima...


----------



## stellacadente (12 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come chi?
> 
> Hai tradito o no?!


forse non era chiara la risposta...non ho tradito nè per vendetta nè in generale...semplicemente non ho tradito ;-)


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> No. credevo di averti risposto prima...


OK, ho capito ... supponevi :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (12 Ottobre 2011)

Io almeno sono giustificato


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> forse non era chiara la risposta...non ho tradito nè per vendetta nè in generale...semplicemente non ho tradito ;-)


Stella questo discorso lo hai mai fatto a tuo marito?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Certo Andy...anche le donne, spesso...ma gli uomini per natura sono un tantino più vulnerabili su certe cose...la donna prima di tradire ci pensa anche 100 volte, l'uomo segue l'agitazione ormonale del momento...Però chissà perchè nonostante sia una cosa abbastanza semplice da capire, fa maledettamente male lo stesso....soprattutto perchè io mi assumo il mio 50% di responsabilità nell'avergli fornito gli spunti per cercare qlc altrove PRIMA...ma ultimamente no...non ho davvero niente da rimproverarmi...ho anche cercato di rendere più piccante la situazione tra noi, di ritrovare lo slancio dei primi tempi, di ritrovare complicità e vicinanza...sembravo esserci riuscita, stavamo bene, anche io avevo riscoperto una leggerezza che non avevo da tempo...e invece....per lui non è bastato lo stesso...che si deve fare di più non so...l'anima non me la posso certo togliere!!!


Senti l'uomo può seguire l'agitazione ormonale finchè gli pare...
Ma fidati...non è che l'uomo passi la vita a scrollarsi di dosso donnine che tentano in mille modi di saltare a lui addosso...
Eh?
Se una donna appunta ci pensa 100 volte, significa che alla fine dei giochi è sempre lei a decidere se starci o meno eh?
Aggiungiamo pure un piccolo particolare: se tu hai sposato quell'uomo, significa che lo hai amato, se lo hai amato significa che ti piaceva da morire...
Insomma io so che una donna mi vede come il suo, sottolineo il suo, cavaliere sul cavallo bianco.
Ma una sola donna...
Tutte le altre non mi vedono così...
QUindi vado in giro tranquillo, sai...
Non è che sia tutto un..." Ehi tu porca, levami le mani di dosso, rimetti il mio uccello nella patta!".

Vuoi un'altra prova?
Moltissimi uomini per sfogare l'agitazione ormonale...pagano euri.
Infinitamente meno impegnativo e costoso che sedurre una donna.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti l'uomo può seguire l'agitazione ormonale finchè gli pare...
> Ma fidati...non è che l'uomo passi la vita a scrollarsi di dosso donnine che tentano in mille modi di saltare a lui addosso...
> Eh?
> Se una donna appunta ci pensa 100 volte, significa che alla fine dei giochi è sempre lei a decidere se starci o meno eh?
> ...



Ahahahahahah!!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!

Mi spiace, è un 3d serio, non so cosa mi ha preso ma mi sono venute le lacrime dal ridere...

Scusa Conte, ti ho immaginato che vai in giro tutto cauto, bastone da passeggio alla mano per tenere lontane le signore, una magari è più svelta, si approfitta di te, e tu indignato, ma sempre gentiluomo, "insomma signora, tenga le mani a posto! Rimetta il mio uccello nella patta che diamine!!!" tutto corrucciato HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!

Coraggio su la tua donna ti difenderà da tali predatrici  crack!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah!!!!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!
> 
> Mi spiace, è un 3d serio, non so cosa mi ha preso ma mi sono venute le lacrime dal ridere...
> ...


Ma infatti che cosa credi?
Loro fan le fighe con la manina...
Ma il teschio centrale le azzanna...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> forse non era chiara la risposta...non ho tradito nè per vendetta nè in generale...semplicemente non ho tradito ;-)


Ecco, non mettere la mano sul fuoco che non lo farai mai.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco, non mettere la mano sul fuoco che non lo farai mai.


Già non era Chiara la risposta...
Non si sa mai chi incontriamo nel nostro cammino...ma il gatto e la volpe sono sempre in giro!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> *Certo Andy...anche le donne, spesso...ma gli uomini per natura sono un tantino più vulnerabili su certe cose...la donna prima di tradire ci pensa anche 100 volte, l'uomo segue l'agitazione ormonale del momento*...Però chissà perchè nonostante sia una cosa abbastanza semplice da capire, fa maledettamente male lo stesso....soprattutto perchè io mi assumo il mio 50% di responsabilità nell'avergli fornito gli spunti per cercare qlc altrove PRIMA...ma ultimamente no...non ho davvero niente da rimproverarmi...ho anche cercato di rendere più piccante la situazione tra noi, di ritrovare lo slancio dei primi tempi, di ritrovare complicità e vicinanza...sembravo esserci riuscita, stavamo bene, anche io avevo riscoperto una leggerezza che non avevo da tempo...e invece....per lui non è bastato lo stesso...che si deve fare di più non so...l'anima non me la posso certo togliere!!!


Ecco. Sapessi come mi dispiace leggere queste considerazioni, che non saprei definire diversamente da stronzate!

Perdona se ti accolgo un pò duramente, ma più leggo certe donne qui dentro ( non solo tu, tranquilla) e più mi sembrano addormentate.
Sembra quasi esserci un sistema preimpostato per cercare le giustificazioni più stupide e qualunquiste ai tradimenti.
E in molti casi c'è un'autoreferenzialità da bambini dell'asilo.

Ma che sto a dire...hai il diritto di soffrire e di lamentarti pure tu, di cercare una qualche ragione come terapia al dolore.


----------



## stellanuova (12 Ottobre 2011)

Stellanuova a Stellacadente : 

take it easy 

parlatene parlatene parlatene !!!!!


----------



## astonished (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova in questo forum...ma non ai problemi che qui si affrontano....sono sposata da quasi 9 anni e di cornine ne ho avute un pò più che 2 o 3...purtroppo le cose le ho sapute quando già si erano belle e che concluse...ora mi restano solo i cocci e devo decidere se mi va di rimetterli insieme o buttarli...ma una cosa è certa...se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai....come qualcuno ha detto in altre discussioni, una volta che smetti di essere fidanzata e diventi moglie, spesso (ma non sempre...) diventi automaticamente la "sicurezza", quella che accudisce....e alle prime inevitabili difficoltà della vita coniugale, il beneamato ometto dopo un pò va a cercare leggerezza e svago altrove...e va pure bene, dal punto di vista maschile...perchè gli omini non amano sentirsi oppressi da doveri e responsabilità (Dio ce ne liberi!!!:unhappy; perchè quando hanno un problema spesso si devono sfogare col sesso che con la mogliettina impicciata a destreggiarsi tra figli, lavoro, suoceri, problemi vari, magari non va troppo bene...;perchè molti di loro per sentirsi sicuri di sè hanno bisogno di essere ammirati, desiderati, ma non solo dalla moglie, non basta...si devono mettere alla prova sul duro ring della conquista....e va bene...fa parte della natura umana...o animalesca, non so...però ripeto...se dobbiamo seguire la natura, allora aboliamo il matrimonio, che non è naturale ma è un'Istituzione umana, artificiale...se poi si decide di sposarsi, di grazia, voi ometti "libertini" uno sforzo in più potreste pure farlo, come lo facciamo noi donne, sennò non sposatevi, che diamine!  O almeno, se vi sposate e continuate a fare i vostri comodi, poi non rompete le balle se una volta che una vi scopre vi ripaga con la stessa moneta o vi lascia in mutande con gli alimenti da pagare.....


Mi è piaciuto questo tuo intervento, mi piace ciò che hai scritto e come l'hai scritto.......



stellacadente ha detto:


> Certo Andy...anche le donne, spesso...ma gli uomini per natura sono un tantino più vulnerabili su certe cose...la donna prima di tradire ci pensa anche 100 volte, l'uomo segue l'agitazione ormonale del momento...Però chissà perchè nonostante sia una cosa abbastanza semplice da capire, fa maledettamente male lo stesso....soprattutto perchè io mi assumo il mio 50% di responsabilità nell'avergli fornito gli spunti per cercare qlc altrove PRIMA...ma ultimamente no...non ho davvero niente da rimproverarmi...ho anche cercato di rendere più piccante la situazione tra noi, di ritrovare lo slancio dei primi tempi, di ritrovare complicità e vicinanza...sembravo esserci riuscita, stavamo bene, anche io avevo riscoperto una leggerezza che non avevo da tempo...e invece....per lui non è bastato lo stesso...che si deve fare di più non so...l'anima non me la posso certo togliere!!!



........sappi però che non tutti gli "omini" sono come li hai descritti, ci sono anche gli "Uomini" che sanno ancora dare il valore ad una parola data, ad una promessa fatta, ad un sentimento coltivato per anni, anche quando questo attraversa un momento di appannamento.....ci sono ancora gli "Uomni" che sanno far prevalere i neuroni sugli ormoni, fidati, l'importante è saperli trovare ma soprattutto per voi "Donne" è importante sapere se quello che si ha al proprio fianco è un "omo" oppure un "Uomo".

Notte, 

Ciao.


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco. Sapessi come mi dispiace leggere queste considerazioni, che non saprei definire diversamente da stronzate!
> 
> Perdona se ti accolgo un pò duramente, ma più leggo certe donne qui dentro ( non solo tu, tranquilla) e più mi sembrano addormentate.
> Sembra quasi esserci un sistema preimpostato per cercare le giustificazioni più stupide e qualunquiste ai tradimenti.
> ...


Ciao chiara, piacere di conoscerti.
sono d'accordo...spesso si cade nella banalità, nelle "giustificazioni più stupide", nelle "ragioni come terapie al dolore"....io mi lamento...è vero...forse perchè  non è ancora il mio momento di fare il passo che andrebbe fatto....perchè per ora non ho un lavoro decente, un altro posto dove stare e un modo per spiegare a mia figlia perchè i genitori non vanno più d'accordo...non è mica semplice sai...altrimenti...col piffero che stavo qui a lamentarmi, anzi...sfogarmi...intanto passami "l'autoreferenzialità da bambini dell'asilo", l'autoreferenzialità di una persona che le sta tentando tutte per salvare il salvabile, per capire se c'è davvero ancora qualcosa di salvabile, perchè un giorno io possa andarmene (se così dovrà essere) senza rimpianti e rimorsi, con la certezza che IO ho provato, ho pianto, ho urlato, ho ascoltato, ho cercato di capire e mi sono messa in discussione (ho anche iniziato una psicoterapia...), ho guardato le cose dal suo punto di vista,non sempre capendole, ma tentando di non giudicarle banalmente solo secondo codici morali, ho visto dove Io stavo sbagliando e mi sono corretta, però ora mi sono anche un pò rotta i cojotes...e quindi mi permetto di essere autoreferenziale....
detto ciò...mi piacerebbe conoscere in breve la tua esperienza...e la tua opinione...hai solo detto che non condividi l'atteggiamento di alcune donne, ma non ho capito bene come la pensi riguardo all'argomento uomini-donne-tradimento.....


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao chiara, piacere di conoscerti.
> sono d'accordo...spesso si cade nella banalità, nelle "giustificazioni più stupide", nelle "ragioni come terapie al dolore"....io mi lamento...è vero...forse perchè  non è ancora il mio momento di fare il passo che andrebbe fatto....perchè per ora non ho un lavoro decente, un altro posto dove stare e un modo per spiegare a mia figlia perchè i genitori non vanno più d'accordo...non è mica semplice sai...altrimenti...col piffero che stavo qui a lamentarmi, anzi...sfogarmi...intanto passami "l'autoreferenzialità da bambini dell'asilo", l'autoreferenzialità di una persona che le sta tentando tutte per salvare il salvabile, per capire se c'è davvero ancora qualcosa di salvabile, perchè un giorno io possa andarmene (se così dovrà essere) senza rimpianti e rimorsi, con la certezza che IO ho provato, ho pianto, ho urlato, ho ascoltato, ho cercato di capire e mi sono messa in discussione (ho anche iniziato una psicoterapia...), ho guardato le cose dal suo punto di vista,non sempre capendole, ma tentando di non giudicarle banalmente solo secondo codici morali, ho visto dove Io stavo sbagliando e mi sono corretta, però ora mi sono anche un pò rotta i cojotes...e quindi mi permetto di essere autoreferenziale....
> detto ciò...mi piacerebbe conoscere in breve la tua esperienza...e la tua opinione...hai solo detto che non condividi l'atteggiamento di alcune donne, ma non ho capito bene *come la pensi riguardo all'argomento uomini-donne-tradimento*.....


Ehm...


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto questo tuo intervento, mi piace ciò che hai scritto e come l'hai scritto.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non era mia intenzione generalizzare...mi riferivo alla popolazione degli "omini"...e mi sa che accanto a me c'è uno di quelli...


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehm...


Andy, buongiorno! 
risposta troppo lunga e impegnativa la tua....non credo riuscirò a leggerla tutta oggi....ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah!!!!!


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Andy, buongiorno!
> risposta troppo lunga e impegnativa la tua....non credo riuscirò a leggerla tutta oggi....ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah!!!!!


Buongiorno 
Diciamo che la pensa molto diversamente da me. Ma taaaanto....


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Stellanuova a Stellacadente :
> 
> *take it easy*
> 
> parlatene parlatene parlatene !!!!!


come???? ti prego illuminami!!!


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco, non mettere la mano sul fuoco che non lo farai mai.


e chi ce la mette?  ho solo affermato...e confermo...che PER VENDETTA no, mi sentirei una cretina....ma potrebbe capitare anche  a me, certo...a chi non potrebbe?...il mio pensiero non è quello di bacchettare i traditori...siamo esseri umani in fondo...e io non mi ritengo una bigotta....dico solo che mio marito sembra essere un "seriale"...non è che gli capita raramente, MAGARI!!!! lui non può vivere senza una gallinella che gli corre dietro...non si sente abbastanza figo, che ne so???? poveraccio lui, però, che per sentirsi sicuro dipende dalla gnocca...e povera deficiente io che non l'ho capito in tempo...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> e chi ce la mette?  ho solo affermato...e confermo...che PER VENDETTA no, mi sentirei una cretina....ma potrebbe capitare anche  a me, certo...a chi non potrebbe?...il mio pensiero non è quello di bacchettare i traditori...siamo esseri umani in fondo...e io non mi ritengo una bigotta....dico solo che mio marito sembra essere un "seriale"...non è che gli capita raramente, MAGARI!!!! lui non può vivere senza una gallinella che gli corre dietro...non si sente abbastanza figo, che ne so???? poveraccio lui, però, che per sentirsi sicuro dipende dalla gnocca...e povera deficiente io che non l'ho capito in tempo...


Eh no stellina...
Oltra la gnocca, ci vogliono gli amici e il sangiovese...allora si che siamo felici!


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no stellina...
> Oltra la gnocca, ci vogliono gli amici e il sangiovese...allora si che siamo felici!


è la forte interiorità di chi ha alti ideali di grande spessore


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la forte interiorità di chi ha alti ideali di grande spessore


No è la forte interiorità di chi non è disposto a trasformare delle emerite cazzate...in nobili ideali!
Fidati...
A parole tutti boni...per me contano solo i fatti...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è la forte interiorità di chi non è disposto a trasformare delle emerite cazzate...in nobili ideali!
> Fidati...
> A parole tutti boni...per me contano solo i fatti...


condivido


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao chiara, piacere di conoscerti.
> sono d'accordo...spesso si cade nella banalità, nelle "giustificazioni più stupide", nelle "ragioni come terapie al dolore"....io mi lamento...è vero...forse perchè  non è ancora il mio momento di fare il passo che andrebbe fatto....perchè per ora non ho un lavoro decente, un altro posto dove stare e un modo per spiegare a mia figlia perchè i genitori non vanno più d'accordo...non è mica semplice sai...altrimenti...col piffero che stavo qui a lamentarmi, anzi...sfogarmi...intanto passami "l'autoreferenzialità da bambini dell'asilo", l'autoreferenzialità di una persona che le sta tentando tutte per salvare il salvabile, per capire se c'è davvero ancora qualcosa di salvabile, perchè un giorno io possa andarmene (se così dovrà essere) senza rimpianti e rimorsi, con la certezza che IO ho provato, ho pianto, ho urlato, ho ascoltato, ho cercato di capire e mi sono messa in discussione (ho anche iniziato una psicoterapia...), ho guardato le cose dal suo punto di vista,non sempre capendole, ma tentando di non giudicarle banalmente solo secondo codici morali, ho visto dove Io stavo sbagliando e mi sono corretta, però ora mi sono anche un pò rotta i cojotes...e quindi mi permetto di essere autoreferenziale....
> detto ciò...mi piacerebbe conoscere in breve la tua esperienza...e la tua opinione...hai solo detto che non condividi l'atteggiamento di alcune donne, ma non ho capito bene come la pensi riguardo all'argomento uomini-donne-tradimento.....


Ciao Stellacadente.
La mia esperienza è simile alla tua. Ho sbattuto il naso anch'io, come tutti prima o poi.
Così mi sono data da fare per mettermi in una posizione più vantaggiosa, per poter decidere.
Penso che nel matrimonio o comunque nell'unione tra due persone possano trovare spazio molti tipi di tradimento.
Dare estrema importanza al tradimento sessuale dipende all'importanza che si dà al sesso nella propria vita.
L'atteggiamento che non condivido nelle persone (donne, uomini, traditi o traditori) è _l'autocompiacimento_.
*Il crogiolarsi in ciò a cui si pensa di aver diritto*.

Le mie parole sulla tua storia erano dettate dal fatto di aver ravisato un pò di questo atteggiamento nel tono della discussione.
Trovo toccante il tuo darti da fare per rimediare a tue eventuali mancanze, per correggere certi tuoi atteggiamenti che potrebbero aver allontanato momentaneamente tuo marito. 
Ma al contempo vi leggo una profonda ingiustizia: perchè è un atteggiamento tipicamente femminile, il sentirsi in colpa anche quando non si dovrebbe, dovuto spesso a un'educazione che ci ha spinto a darci da fare per accontentare il maschio. 
Ovvio che sto generalizzando molto, e ti garantisco che non è da me.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova in questo forum...ma non ai problemi che qui si affrontano....sono sposata da quasi 9 anni e di cornine ne ho avute un pò più che 2 o 3...purtroppo le cose le ho sapute quando già si erano belle e che concluse...ora mi restano solo i cocci e devo decidere se mi va di rimetterli insieme o buttarli...ma una cosa è certa...se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai....come qualcuno ha detto in altre discussioni, una volta che smetti di essere fidanzata e diventi moglie, spesso (ma non sempre...) diventi automaticamente la "sicurezza", quella che accudisce....e alle prime inevitabili difficoltà della vita coniugale, il beneamato ometto dopo un pò va a cercare leggerezza e svago altrove...e va pure bene, dal punto di vista maschile...perchè gli omini non amano sentirsi oppressi da doveri e responsabilità (Dio ce ne liberi!!!:unhappy; perchè quando hanno un problema spesso si devono sfogare col sesso che con la mogliettina impicciata a destreggiarsi tra figli, lavoro, suoceri, problemi vari, magari non va troppo bene...;perchè molti di loro per sentirsi sicuri di sè hanno bisogno di essere ammirati, desiderati, ma non solo dalla moglie, non basta...si devono mettere alla prova sul duro ring della conquista....e va bene...fa parte della natura umana...o animalesca, non so...però ripeto...se dobbiamo seguire la natura, allora aboliamo il matrimonio, che non è naturale ma è un'Istituzione umana, artificiale...se poi si decide di sposarsi, di grazia, voi ometti "libertini" uno sforzo in più potreste pure farlo, come lo facciamo noi donne, sennò non sposatevi, che diamine!  O almeno, se vi sposate e continuate a fare i vostri comodi, poi non rompete le balle se una volta che una vi scopre vi ripaga con la stessa moneta o vi lascia in mutande con gli alimenti da pagare.....


Mah
secondo me molte donne quando diventano mogli vogliono e pretendono di gestire in tutto la vita e la mente di un marito e molto piu raramente lo fanno i mariti ...
poi dopo anni di convivenza quando il tutto si assesta è li che viene fuori il vero "io" quello che magari c'era sempre stato ma era in qualche modo soffocato dall'altra persona ..
Il matrimonio nn è "mio marito " o "mia moglie " quando firmi nn firmi un possesso di qualcosa ma hai a che fare con qualcuno che ha una sua personalita..
Bisogna solo capire se è piu importante quello che fa per te o quello che è per te....

Ciao


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mah
> secondo me molte donne quando diventano mogli vogliono e pretendono di gestire in tutto la vita e la mente di un marito e molto piu raramente lo fanno i mariti ...
> poi dopo anni di convivenza quando il tutto si assesta è li che viene fuori il vero "io" quello che magari c'era sempre stato ma era in qualche modo soffocato dall'altra persona ..
> Il matrimonio nn è "mio marito " o "mia moglie " quando firmi nn firmi un possesso di qualcosa ma hai a che fare con qualcuno che ha una sua personalita..
> ...



Prima del tradimento e' quello che E' per te ... dopo il tradimento e' importante quella che FA per te 


Mi ripeto: Bisognerebbe sposarsi dopo 30 anni di convivenza ... e non e' detto che lo conosci bene, ma abbastanza.


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Mari,

Quante storie intorno al matrimonio … 

È come si sta insieme che conta … sempre e comunque ...

Io mi sono sposata dopo 18 anni di convivenza … 

E le corna le porto lo stesso …

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prima del tradimento e' quello che E' per te ... dopo il tradimento e' importante quella che FA per te
> 
> 
> Mi ripeto: Bisognerebbe sposarsi dopo 30 anni di convivenza ... e non e' detto che lo conosci bene, ma abbastanza.


parlando da tradita ....per me è comunque quello che E'
Puoi fare o dire quello che vuoi dopo ma se nn capisci il valore che ha una persona dentro di te nn riesci a uscirne ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Mari,
> 
> Quante storie intorno al matrimonio …
> 
> ...



Pensiamo positivo con un pizzico di autoironia Sienne  ... tra poco viene Natale, decoriamo le corna come un bell'albero, e al centro facciamo il presepe :mrgreen: che dici? :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensiamo positivo con un pizzico di autoironia Sienne  ... tra poco viene Natale, decoriamo le corna come un bell'albero, e al centro facciamo il presepe :mrgreen: che dici? :mrgreen:


Ciao Marì ...

si, pensiamo positivo ...

sienne


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> parlando da tradita ....per me è comunque quello che E'
> Puoi fare o dire quello che vuoi dopo ma se nn capisci il valore che ha una persona dentro di te nn riesci a uscirne ...


Io so quanto vale mio marito per me, tutto ... 

Per 20 anni ho dato tutto, ora e' tempo che lui dia a me, spiritualmente e materialmente.


Per esempio: Domani si rechera' a Napoli (per lavoro) per alcune ore e andra' anche a comprarmi i Signori "Taralli" :strepitoso:


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no stellina...
> Oltra la gnocca, ci vogliono gli amici e il sangiovese...allora si che siamo felici!


Sacrosanto, conte!!! aaahhhh, se rinasco voglio essere uomo...a voi sì che basta davvero poco...siete semplici, sfiorate l'elementarietà...e state bene così....vi bastano la pancia piena, il bicchiere in compagnia e l'orgasmino quotidiano...e chi v'ammazza a voi!!! Occhio conte, il mio non è sarcasmo...sono seria...che darei per essere così!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Prima del tradimento e' quello che E' per te ... dopo il tradimento e' importante quella che FA per te *
> 
> 
> Mi ripeto: Bisognerebbe sposarsi dopo 30 anni di convivenza ... e non e' detto che lo conosci bene, ma abbastanza.


eh....le cose effettivamente cambiano un tantino DOPO.....diventa veramente difficile in tutto il rumore assordante che si ha dentro in questi casi, riuscire a distinguere l'essenza della relazione....veramente difficile....


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensiamo positivo con un pizzico di autoironia Sienne  ... tra poco viene Natale, decoriamo le corna come un bell'albero, e al centro facciamo il presepe :mrgreen: che dici? :mrgreen:


...e se c'appendiamo sopra i maritini fedifraghi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> ...e se c'appendiamo sopra i maritini fedifraghi? :mrgreen:




:ira: il mio no.​


----------



## tesla (13 Ottobre 2011)

l'immagine delle corna mi deprime terribilmente 
soprattutto con le luminarie... anzi, mi rifiuto di pensare che ho le corna!


----------



## Andy (13 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> l'immagine delle corna mi deprime terribilmente
> soprattutto con le luminarie... anzi, mi rifiuto di pensare che ho le corna!


Sebbene spesso sia considerata un'onta, io non me ne preoccupo più di tanto e non mi vergogno a dirlo.
Perchè, chi non è cornuto scagli la prima pietra...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> l'immagine delle corna mi deprime terribilmente
> soprattutto con le luminarie... anzi, mi rifiuto di pensare che ho le corna!


Queste pero' sono carine :corna: solo per la feste di Natale  :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (13 Ottobre 2011)

massì, son carine, ma non le voglio 
devo star male e avere anche un' impalcatura non condonabile sulla testa...


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> eh....le cose effettivamente cambiano un tantino DOPO.....diventa veramente difficile in tutto il rumore assordante che si ha dentro in questi casi, riuscire a distinguere l'essenza della relazione....veramente difficile....



Nulla e' difficile dove c'e' l'amore


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> l'immagine delle corna mi deprime terribilmente
> soprattutto con le luminarie... anzi, mi rifiuto di pensare che ho le corna!


Una sporca guerra...ma combatto eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Sacrosanto, conte!!! aaahhhh, se rinasco voglio essere uomo...a voi sì che basta davvero poco...siete semplici, sfiorate l'elementarietà...e state bene così....vi bastano la pancia piena, il bicchiere in compagnia e l'orgasmino quotidiano...e chi v'ammazza a voi!!! Occhio conte, il mio non è sarcasmo...sono seria...che darei per essere così!!!!:rotfl:


Orgasmino quotidiano?
Sapessi tu...che fatica per racimolare...
QUOTIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?

Se va là...
Comunque ti ho fatto ridere questo conta...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una sporca guerra...ma combatto eh?
> View attachment 4282


questa notte credo la passerò insonne nell'interrogativo inestricabile:
ma sei più brutto tu o la bambolina extracomunitaria avvilita da cappellino inqualificabile:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

*Bello*



stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova in questo forum...ma non ai problemi che qui si affrontano....sono sposata da quasi 9 anni e di cornine ne ho avute un pò più che 2 o 3...purtroppo le cose le ho sapute quando già si erano belle e che concluse...ora mi restano solo i cocci e devo decidere se mi va di rimetterli insieme o buttarli...ma una cosa è certa...se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai....come qualcuno ha detto in altre discussioni, una volta che smetti di essere fidanzata e diventi moglie, spesso (ma non sempre...) diventi automaticamente la "sicurezza", quella che accudisce....e alle prime inevitabili difficoltà della vita coniugale, il beneamato ometto dopo un pò va a cercare leggerezza e svago altrove...e va pure bene, dal punto di vista maschile...perchè gli omini non amano sentirsi oppressi da doveri e responsabilità (Dio ce ne liberi!!!:unhappy; perchè quando hanno un problema spesso si devono sfogare col sesso che con la mogliettina impicciata a destreggiarsi tra figli, lavoro, suoceri, problemi vari, magari non va troppo bene...;perchè molti di loro per sentirsi sicuri di sè hanno bisogno di essere ammirati, desiderati, ma non solo dalla moglie, non basta...si devono mettere alla prova sul duro ring della conquista....e va bene...fa parte della natura umana...o animalesca, non so...però ripeto...se dobbiamo seguire la natura, allora aboliamo il matrimonio, che non è naturale ma è un'Istituzione umana, artificiale...se poi si decide di sposarsi, di grazia, voi ometti "libertini" uno sforzo in più potreste pure farlo, come lo facciamo noi donne, sennò non sposatevi, che diamine!  O almeno, se vi sposate e continuate a fare i vostri comodi, poi non rompete le balle se una volta che una vi scopre vi ripaga con la stessa moneta o vi lascia in mutande con gli alimenti da pagare.....





Brava,spesso va cosi' ecco perche' c'è stata la moda delle badanti,ma udute udite arrivano i badanti Russi ora e mo' so cazzi!


Che mondo triste intorno al mio.




ciao blu


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Certo Andy...anche le donne, spesso...ma gli uomini per natura sono un tantino più vulnerabili su certe cose...la donna prima di tradire ci pensa anche 100 volte, l'uomo segue l'agitazione ormonale del momento...Però chissà perchè nonostante sia una cosa abbastanza semplice da capire, fa maledettamente male lo stesso....soprattutto perchè io mi assumo il mio 50% di responsabilità nell'avergli fornito gli spunti per cercare qlc altrove PRIMA...ma ultimamente no...non ho davvero niente da rimproverarmi...ho anche cercato di rendere più piccante la situazione tra noi, di ritrovare lo slancio dei primi tempi, di ritrovare complicità e vicinanza...sembravo esserci riuscita, stavamo bene, anche io avevo riscoperto una leggerezza che non avevo da tempo...e invece....per lui non è bastato lo stesso...che si deve fare di più non so...l'anima non me la posso certo togliere!!!



Ascolta Stellacadente, quello che hai scritto sulla vulnerabilità degli uomini è GIUSTISSIMA, non ti far fuorviare dalle femministe integraliste perché non è così.
L'uomo da sempre è più predisposto a tradire e il tradimento per lui rappresenta un peccatuccio veniale, niente più. Questo per la maggioranza degli uomini, poi esistono anche quelli più o meno fedeli fino ad arrivare a quelli  fedelissimi e irreprensibili, ma sono molto pochi, e forse, e scusa se azzardo, ma parlo anche per me, questa esigua categoria non ci piacerebbe neanche tanto...   
Certo che la cosa fa male, eccome.
Io sto seguendo il cammino della ricostruzione di tutto il nostro rapporto e anche se il peggio è passato so esattamente cosa provi.
Io dico sempre: ....ma allora non basta mai niente!!
Non so se mi sono spiegata: anch'io sono sicura, come te, di non avere niente di cui rimproverarmi sull'affiatamento fisico, ma so da mio marito che c'entra poco o nulla, perché in alcune fasi della vita il desiderio di evasione e di nuove emozioni può essere preponderante.
Ma vorrei sapere da te se tuo marito si confida con te e se riesce ad essere sincero sui suoi "bisogni". Se c'è complicità tra voi o se questi argomenti siano per voi ancora tabù. Se insomma riesce a mostrarti il suo lato oscuro e a parlarne tranquillamente con te.
La coppia è anche e soprattutto questo. Si può realizzare se c'è un sentimento forte alla base.
Noi ci siamo riusciti, il nostro è una rapporto completamente diverso e rinnovato rispetto a prima, le cose che ci diciamo turberebbero non poco tante coppie convenzionali che conosciamo.
Noi sappiamo di non essere più così, forse non lo siamo mai stati e non lo sapevamo.
...L'anima non te la togliere, ti prego, ma dimmi che tipo di rapporto avete.
Scusami però se in caso tu ne avessi già parlato, perché non posso rileggere tutto.


----------



## stellacadente (14 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> l'immagine delle corna mi deprime terribilmente
> soprattutto con le luminarie... anzi, mi rifiuto di pensare che ho le corna!


non volerle purtroppo non basta a non averle....non sempre....Però mi chiedo...come mai sei in questo forum se non hai le corna e non le metti?.....scusa la domanda, ma m'è venuta spontanea....


----------



## stellacadente (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Orgasmino quotidiano?
> *Sapessi tu...che fatica per racimolare...*QUOTIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?
> 
> Se va là...
> Comunque ti ho fatto ridere questo conta...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:   vabbè...il mondo oggi offre diverse possibilità...mio maritus docet (passami il latino maccheronico! )  ma sì, ridiamoci anche un pò su...sennò si finisce sotto a un cipresso...e io non ci tengo proprio :unhappy:


----------



## tesla (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> non volerle purtroppo non basta a non averle....non sempre....Però mi chiedo...come mai sei in questo forum se non hai le corna e non le metti?.....scusa la domanda, ma m'è venuta spontanea....


ma io le ho, in realtà, è che non vorrei averle 
mi sembra un inutile sfregio dover star male e in più che il mondo mi attribuisca delle corna


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova in questo forum...ma non ai problemi che qui si affrontano....sono sposata da quasi 9 anni e di cornine ne ho avute un pò più che 2 o 3...purtroppo le cose le ho sapute quando già si erano belle e che concluse...ora mi restano solo i cocci e devo decidere se mi va di rimetterli insieme o buttarli...ma una cosa è certa...se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei mai....come qualcuno ha detto in altre discussioni, una volta che smetti di essere fidanzata e diventi moglie, spesso (ma non sempre...) diventi automaticamente la "sicurezza", quella che accudisce....e alle prime inevitabili difficoltà della vita coniugale, il beneamato ometto dopo un pò va a cercare leggerezza e svago altrove...e va pure bene, dal punto di vista maschile...perchè gli omini non amano sentirsi oppressi da doveri e responsabilità (Dio ce ne liberi!!!:unhappy; perchè quando hanno un problema spesso si devono sfogare col sesso che con la mogliettina impicciata a destreggiarsi tra figli, lavoro, suoceri, problemi vari, magari non va troppo bene...;perchè molti di loro per sentirsi sicuri di sè hanno bisogno di essere ammirati, desiderati, ma non solo dalla moglie, non basta...si devono mettere alla prova sul duro ring della conquista....e va bene...fa parte della natura umana...o animalesca, non so...però ripeto...se dobbiamo seguire la natura, allora aboliamo il matrimonio, che non è naturale ma è un'Istituzione umana, artificiale...se poi si decide di sposarsi, di grazia, voi ometti "libertini" uno sforzo in più potreste pure farlo, come lo facciamo noi donne, sennò non sposatevi, che diamine!  O almeno, se vi sposate e continuate a fare i vostri comodi, poi non rompete le balle se una volta che una vi scopre vi ripaga con la stessa moneta o vi lascia in mutande con gli alimenti da pagare.....


AAA Uomo trovato che può rispondere.

Stavo in una situazione dove anche parlando, o mia moglie non capiva o non voleva capire ( io conosco la risposta ma è troppo lunga da scrivere, quindi accorcio, e non scrivo nulla se non quella prima delle parentesi.) Diverse volte ho cercato di tradirla, e diverse volte arrivato quasi al fatto, sono tornato indietro, e non ti dico che figure!!!
Mi domando, ma azzo!! ma è così facile trovare donne? eh si eh è facilissimo, molto facile, una di 23 anni sposata con figlio, una di 31 single, una di 41 sposata e qua mi fermo. dove voglio andar a parare? e bhe sono un uomo non ho tradito, ma è  facilissimo tradire le donne si trovano. Ma per ricompensa sono stato tradito. 
Cominciamo a capire che tutto quello che troviamo scritto su internet con sondaggi vari non è sacra verità e che, uomini e donne sono esseri si con differenza, ma bisogna vedere bene dove stanno queste differenze.


----------



## astonished (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta Stellacadente, quello che hai scritto sulla vulnerabilità degli uomini è GIUSTISSIMA, non ti far fuorviare dalle femministe integraliste perché non è così.
> *L'uomo da sempre è più predisposto a tradire e il tradimento per lui rappresenta un peccatuccio veniale, niente più. Questo per la maggioranza degli uomini, poi esistono anche quelli più o meno fedeli fino ad arrivare a quelli  fedelissimi e irreprensibili, ma sono molto pochi, e forse, e scusa se azzardo, ma parlo anche per me, questa esigua categoria non ci piacerebbe neanche tanto... * => *poi però non lamentatevi se ve li poratno via....*
> Certo che la cosa fa male, eccome.
> Io sto seguendo il cammino della ricostruzione di tutto il nostro rapporto e anche se il peggio è passato so esattamente cosa provi.
> ...


A parte il commento sul tuo gradimento per la categoria dei fedelissimi, da che mondo e mondo un uomo tradisce con una donna che a sua volta, il più delle volte, è anch'essa traditrice in quanto impegnata in altro rapporto.

Penso sia ora di svegliarsi e di togliersi dalla testa queste esemplificazioni schematiche sul comportamento maschile e femminile: si tradisce per tanti motivi credo, non tutti ovvi perchè le persone non sono tutte scontate ed ovvie, e tra questi motivi ci sono senz'altro quelli da te citati ma ce ne sono infiniti altri.........non prenderla come una cosa personale, non conosco nemmeno la tua storia, solo che mi sono leggermente rotto nel sentir parlare di tradimento congenito nell'uomo, ma dove sta scritto! e non è che voglia fare il moralista o il bacchettone, io sono stato tradito da una donna: che dovrei dire che questo sovverte la tua teoria? Siccome so come stanno le cose penso semplicemente che la mia ex-moglie vivesse un disagio personale ed un disagio nella coppia, probabilmente legati l'uno all'altro, e ne è uscita con il tradimento.....ma da qui a dire che non ci si può fidare delle donne, anche se avrei motivo per pensarlo, viste le recenti esperienze, ce ne corre......

Se vogliamo dire tanto per alleviare il dolore che si sta attarversando in questo momento, allora va bene ma eviterei di generalizzare, non aiuta nemmeno te a ricostruire con tuo marito, perchè così pensando gli dai implicitamente un "bonus sulla pena" e non ti aiuta nemmeno ad entrare a fondo nel problema.

Scusa, ripeto, non ce l'ho con te.

Ciao.


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> A parte il commento sul tuo gradimento per la categoria dei fedelissimi, da che mondo e mondo un uomo tradisce con una donna che a sua volta, il più delle volte, è anch'essa traditrice in quanto impegnata in altro rapporto.
> 
> Penso sia ora di svegliarsi e di togliersi dalla testa queste esemplificazioni schematiche sul comportamento maschile e femminile: si tradisce per tanti motivi credo, non tutti ovvi perchè le persone non sono tutte scontate ed ovvie, e tra questi motivi ci sono senz'altro quelli da te citati ma ce ne sono infiniti altri.........non prenderla come una cosa personale, non conosco nemmeno la tua storia, solo che mi sono leggermente rotto nel sentir parlare di tradimento congenito nell'uomo, ma dove sta scritto! e non è che voglia fare il moralista o il bacchettone, io sono stato tradito da una donna: che dovrei dire che questo sovverte la tua teoria? Siccome so come stanno le cose penso semplicemente che la mia ex-moglie vivesse un disagio personale ed un disagio nella coppia, probabilmente legati l'uno all'altro, e ne è uscita con il tradimento.....ma da qui a dire che non ci si può fidare delle donne, anche se avrei motivo per pensarlo, viste le recenti esperienze, ce ne corre......
> 
> ...


Lo so che non ce l'hai con me: non mi conosci neanche!
Se leggi bene ciò che ho scritto vedrai che ho detto che l'uomo è* PIU'* predisposto a tradire, più di una donna, non dico che la donna è santa, chi affermasse una cavolata del genere sarebbe immediatamente smentito dalla realtà.  
Ti sei leggermente rotto di sentir parlare di tradimento congenito nell'uomo, allora ti potrei dire che più che congenito (ma esiste anche questa spiegazione) si potrebbe parlare di fattori culturali assorbiti dalla tua categoria per tanti secoli. Fattori che hanno sempre giustificato e assolto gli uomini che tradivano. Così non è stato per la donna, mai fino ai nostri tempi dove i comportamenti sono completamente allineati.
Non voglio dare nessun giudizio morale a nessuno, ognuno fa del proprio libero arbitrio ciò che meglio crede rispondendo alla propria coscienza.
Sbagli quando parli di "teoria", non è una teoria, è la realtà dei fatti.
Io sono diversa dalle ragazze odierne semplicemente perché sono vissuta in un ambito culturale diverso, e non dico migliore o peggiore...solo diverso. E' ovvio che la mia personalità abbia assorbito quell'atmosfera.
Lo stesso per gli uomini.
Sulla fiducia...bè, ora che mi sono scottata da poco è ancora bassina, ma è fisiologico non credi?
Sulla fiducia sugli uomini in generale: non è che non mi fidi, ho semplicemente preso atto di come sono fatti, con le dovute minoranze (che ci sono) e preferisco essere la disincantata di ora piuttosto che l'ingenua di prima.


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sebbene spesso sia considerata un'onta, io non me ne preoccupo più di tanto e non mi vergogno a dirlo.
> *Perchè, chi non è cornuto scagli la prima pietra...*


Andy, è bellissima questa: me la ricorderò e sarò pronta a ripeterla a quei due o tre farisei che conosco.
Grazie!

:up::up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

Gli uomini e le donne hanno Sempre tradito in egual misura ... la solo differenza sta che prima aveva un po piu' di pudore, lo faceva di nascosto ... gli anni 60  l'hanno liberata di questo tabu'. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli uomini e le donne hanno Sempre tradito in egual misura ... la solo differenza sta che prima aveva un po piu' di pudore, lo faceva di nascosto ... gli anni 60  l'hanno liberata di questo tabu'. :mrgreen:


ECCO!! giustissimo.
E poi sai mari, tra uomini ci si parla, e il galletto che sta al centro dice: we ragààà io ieri sera me ne sono fatta 5 con l'amante!!( qualcuno più cretino dice con la moglie.) E' diventato normale per gli uomini esternare così, talmente normale che tutto sembra essere anormale se dici, ragà ma avete pensato che se vi scopre la moglie quanto possa stare male? oppure se gli dici, ragà ma voi per l'anniversario avete pensato a qualcosa di speciale da fare? 
Forse per le donne cambia questo, ma chissà per quanto, personalmente spero mai arriverete a ciò 
E comunque vi assicuro che dopo che il club cretini si è sciolto, i pensieri assalgono sicuramente, e la si deve fare i conti con la propria coscienza.
Forse una delle cose che differenzia le donne dagli uomini, è quella di riuscire a capire che la storia, la situazione deve rimanere soltanto dentro se stessi, e forse voi non dite le cretinate che ci diciamo noi per diventare i capo galletti. ( Spero)


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ascolta Stellacadente, quello che hai scritto sulla vulnerabilità degli uomini è GIUSTISSIMA, non ti far fuorviare dalle femministe integraliste perché non è così.
> L'uomo da sempre è più predisposto a tradire e il tradimento per lui rappresenta un peccatuccio veniale, niente più. Questo per la maggioranza degli uomini, poi esistono anche quelli più o meno fedeli fino ad arrivare a quelli  fedelissimi e irreprensibili, ma sono molto pochi, e forse, e scusa se azzardo, ma parlo anche per me, questa esigua categoria non ci piacerebbe neanche tanto...
> Certo che la cosa fa male, eccome.
> Io sto seguendo il cammino della ricostruzione di tutto il nostro rapporto e anche se il peggio è passato so esattamente cosa provi.
> ...


Sai una cosa...
Ma non massacratemi...non vuole essere un luogo comune...ma un'ipotesi biologica...
Per l'uomo forse resta più facile viversi una scopata...rispetto alla donna...nel senso che, è plausibile, che nella forma mentale di una donna si sappia anche in forma latente, che la conseguenza di un rapporto sessuale può essere la gravidanza...

Maddai si che esistono i fedelissimi e irreprensibili...figuriamoci...hanno scarso interesse per certe cose...e preferiscono ronfare su un divano piuttosto che uscire...no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma io le ho, in realtà, è che non vorrei averle
> mi sembra un inutile sfregio dover star male e in più che il mondo mi attribuisca delle corna


Maddai Tesla...le tagliamo via no ?


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa...
> Ma non massacratemi...non vuole essere un luogo comune...ma un'ipotesi biologica...
> Per l'uomo forse resta più facile viversi una scopata...rispetto alla donna...nel senso che, è plausibile, che nella forma mentale di una donna si sappia anche in forma latente, che la conseguenza di un rapporto sessuale può essere la gravidanza...
> 
> *Maddai si che esistono i fedelissimi e irreprensibili...figuriamoci...hanno scarso interesse per certe cose...e preferiscono ronfare su un divano piuttosto che uscire...no?*


Guarda che non è automatico che uno esca e scopi (se quello è l'unico scopo della vita). Conosco persone che stanno sempre in giro (anche durante la settimana fanno le nottate) per trovare "una donna", e stanno ancora ad aspettare.
E forse un uomo fedele che non esca con la propria donna è anche perchè... il difetto è in lei...


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

a me sembra avvolte che per alcuni tutto giri solo intorno al sesso ...

queste persone le trovo alquanto noiose ... 

sienne


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me sembra avvolte che per alcuni tutto giri solo intorno al sesso ...
> 
> ...


Invece è così.
Io penso soprattutto per quelle persone traditrici, che fanno le tanto sospirate introspezioni psicologiche per capire chi sono... 
Ma al Luna Park ogni tanto?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che non è automatico che uno esca e scopi (se quello è l'unico scopo della vita). Conosco persone che stanno sempre in giro (anche durante la settimana fanno le nottate) per trovare "una donna", e stanno ancora ad aspettare.
> E forse un uomo fedele che non esca con la propria donna è anche perchè... il difetto è in lei...


Vedi Andy...ehm...nelle mie notti brave...ehm...non ero io a cercarle, nè loro a cercare me...
Semplicemente...ci si incontra. Capita...eh?


----------



## Lostris (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa...
> Ma non massacratemi...non vuole essere un luogo comune...ma un'ipotesi biologica...
> Per l'uomo forse resta più facile viversi una scopata...rispetto alla donna...nel senso che, è plausibile, che nella forma mentale di una donna si sappia anche in forma latente, che la conseguenza di un rapporto sessuale può essere la gravidanza...
> 
> Maddai si che esistono i fedelissimi e irreprensibili...figuriamoci...hanno scarso interesse per certe cose...e preferiscono ronfare su un divano piuttosto che uscire...no?


Chissà.... la mente è così contorta che magari lontanamente si ha un imprinting del genere... 
Anch'io a volte cado nei luoghi comuni e nelle generalizzazioni che l'uomo è più portato/affine o che dir si voglia al tradimento, e la donna un pò meno (poi esistono, ovviamente, grandissime e orgogliosissime traditrici). Poi che la ragione sia la biologia, la castrazione religiosa, la cultura, la storia o altro, poco importa. 
Ma tutti gli stereotipi si fondano su una base veritiera. Poi sta ad ognuno giudicare caso per caso e non farsi condizionare nel quotidiano.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> da che mondo e mondo un uomo tradisce con una donna che a sua volta, il più delle volte, è anch'essa traditrice in quanto impegnata in altro rapporto.
> 
> Penso sia ora di svegliarsi e di togliersi dalla testa queste esemplificazioni schematiche sul comportamento maschile e femminile: si tradisce per tanti motivi credo, non tutti ovvi perchè le persone non sono tutte scontate ed ovvie, e tra questi motivi ci sono senz'altro quelli da te citati ma ce ne sono infiniti altri.........non prenderla come una cosa personale, non conosco nemmeno la tua storia, solo che mi sono leggermente rotto nel sentir parlare di tradimento congenito nell'uomo, ma dove sta scritto! e non è che voglia fare il moralista o il bacchettone, io sono stato tradito da una donna: che dovrei dire che questo sovverte la tua teoria? Siccome so come stanno le cose penso semplicemente che la mia ex-moglie vivesse un disagio personale ed un disagio nella coppia, probabilmente legati l'uno all'altro, e ne è uscita con il tradimento.....ma da qui a dire che non ci si può fidare delle donne, anche se avrei motivo per pensarlo, viste le recenti esperienze, ce ne corre......
> 
> Se vogliamo dire tanto per alleviare il dolore che si sta attarversando in questo momento, allora va bene ma eviterei di generalizzare, non aiuta nemmeno te a ricostruire con tuo marito, perchè così pensando gli dai implicitamente un "bonus sulla pena" e non ti aiuta nemmeno ad entrare a fondo nel problema.


Sono d'accordo con te.

Diletta, lo sai, io conosco donne che si guardano in giro più di molti uomini. Io stessa, se mi lasciassi guidare soltanto dal mio istinto, credo che ogni giorno troverei allettante andare a letto con un uomo diverso. Il fatto che sia solita camminare a testa bassa, cercando di farmi il più possibile i fatti miei, mediando sempre con la ragione, non vuol dire che non avverta quell'istinto, comunque.


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Andy...ehm...nelle mie notti brave...ehm...non ero io a cercarle, nè loro a cercare me...
> Semplicemente...ci si incontra. Capita...eh?


Ti dirò, io quando uscivo con gli amici (ebbene sì, in questo periodo voglio stare solo a pensare alle mie cose perchè il mio odio verso il mondo è profondo) lo facevo per stare in compagnia. Non cercavo e non mi cercavano: ci conoscevamo.
E bastava pizza e birra, poi caffè e sigaretta, e poi stare a raccontare cazzate fino a tarda ora.

Se la mia intenzione è uscire perchè poi chissà cosa succede... mi romperei pure le scatole.
Se poi capita, certo, meglio, ma non è quello l'intento.


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Non ci s’incontra semplicemente così … 
C’è sempre minimo uno dei due che cerca … 

sienne


----------



## Lostris (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Invece è così.
> Io penso soprattutto per quelle persone traditrici, che fanno le tanto sospirate introspezioni psicologiche per capire chi sono...
> Ma al Luna Park ogni tanto?


Ma cheppalle anche i fedeli a volte.. con le loro introspezioni... no?? 
Tutti al luna park!


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Comunque, i luoghi comuni, se stanno, un fondo di verità hanno...
Altrimenti da dove escono?


----------



## Lostris (14 Ottobre 2011)

Appunto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque, i luoghi comuni, se stanno, un fondo di verità hanno...
> Altrimenti da dove escono?


Vero....eheheheheehheheheh....verissimo...eheheheheehehe...in tutti i sensi...EHEHEHEHEHHEHEEH...


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma cheppalle anche *i fedeli a volte.. con le loro introspezioni...* no??
> Tutti al luna park!


Dipende sempre da persona a persona. C'è il traditore che si chiede sempre chi è (cortocirciuito del cervello) ed il fedele palloso che invece pensa: cazzo stasera c'è la Juve, pizza o panino? Noioso sì, ma almeno vive altro...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Diletta, lo sai, io conosco donne che si guardano in giro più di molti uomini. Io stessa, se mi lasciassi guidare soltanto dal mio istinto, credo che ogni giorno troverei allettante andare a letto con un uomo diverso. Il fatto che sia solita camminare a testa bassa, cercando di farmi il più possibile i fatti miei, mediando sempre con la ragione, non vuol dire che non avverta quell'istinto, comunque.


Ma no...dai...è che sei timidisia...no?
Per fortuna che la mia arte richiede molta solitudine...altrimenti...apriti cielo...


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

ma dove sta scritto che i fedeli siano noiosi?

una cosa che mi dice sempre il mio compagno è,

che ci vuole il fiato lunga a starmi dietro ... 

sienne


----------



## Lostris (14 Ottobre 2011)

Io non ho mai detto che i fedeli sono noiosi  
si parlava di introspezioni su introspezioni. Che possono essere noiose a prescindere da chi le fa!


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che i fedeli sono noiosi
> si parlava di introspezioni su introspezioni. Che possono essere noiose a prescindere da chi le fa!


Ciao ...  ... 

OK. ho frainteso ... 

ti quoto! 

sienne


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che i fedeli sono noiosi
> si parlava di introspezioni su introspezioni. Che possono essere noiose a prescindere da chi le fa!


Io mi sono sempre fatto le introspezioni sulle seghe mentali: tanti e tanti anni fa, ad esempio, mi presi una scheda 3DFX (acceleratore grafico) e stetti per una settimana sovrappensiero e con la testa fra le nuvole. E non dormivo.
Mi giravo e rigiravo nel letto, dicevo... questo... no quello... ma quell'altro è più bello... si ma l'altro è così... avevo solo 50000lire, e dovevo scegliere uno tra due videogiochi...


----------



## Lostris (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre fatto le introspezioni sulle seghe mentali: tanti e tanti anni fa, ad esempio, mi presi una scheda 3DFX (acceleratore grafico) e stetti per una settimana sovrappensiero e con la testa fra le nuvole. E non dormivo.
> Mi giravo e rigiravo nel letto, dicevo... questo... no quello... ma quell'altro è più bello... si ma l'altro è così... avevo solo 50000lire, e dovevo scegliere uno tra due videogiochi...


Beh.. son problemi eh!! 
Alla faccia di chi pensa che le pippe mentali siano solo femminili... Io avrei lanciato una monetina! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> A parte il commento sul tuo gradimento per la categoria dei fedelissimi, da che mondo e mondo un uomo tradisce con una donna che a sua volta, il più delle volte, è anch'essa traditrice in quanto impegnata in altro rapporto.
> 
> Penso sia ora di svegliarsi e di togliersi dalla testa queste esemplificazioni schematiche sul comportamento maschile e femminile: si tradisce per tanti motivi credo, non tutti ovvi perchè le persone non sono tutte scontate ed ovvie, e tra questi motivi ci sono senz'altro quelli da te citati ma ce ne sono infiniti altri.........non prenderla come una cosa personale, non conosco nemmeno la tua storia, solo che mi sono leggermente rotto nel sentir parlare di tradimento congenito nell'uomo, ma dove sta scritto! e non è che voglia fare il moralista o il bacchettone, io sono stato tradito da una donna: che dovrei dire che questo sovverte la tua teoria? Siccome so come stanno le cose penso semplicemente che la mia ex-moglie vivesse un disagio personale ed un disagio nella coppia, probabilmente legati l'uno all'altro, e ne è uscita con il tradimento.....ma da qui a dire che non ci si può fidare delle donne, anche se avrei motivo per pensarlo, viste le recenti esperienze, ce ne corre......
> 
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh.. son problemi eh!!
> Alla faccia di chi pensa che le pippe mentali siano solo femminili... *Io avrei lanciato una monetina!* :mrgreen:


Con me sarebbe atterrata in piedi


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che non è automatico che uno esca e scopi (se quello è l'unico scopo della vita). Conosco persone che stanno sempre in giro (anche durante la settimana fanno le nottate) per trovare "una donna", e stanno ancora ad aspettare.
> E forse un uomo fedele che non esca con la propria donna è anche perchè... il difetto è in lei...


No, non è mai automatico...ad eccezione di uno che va a tr..e.
Però, se mi dici che quelle persone che conosci stanno sempre in giro e non trovano mai niente incomincio a pensare che siano degli emeriti sfigati, con tutta l'offerta che c'è in giro!


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma dove sta scritto che i fedeli siano noiosi?
> 
> ...


Noi fedeli non siamo mai noiose, tanti uomini invece finiscono davvero per starsene fissi in pantofole sul divano...
Con questo non voglio dire che preferisco un uomo brioso che mi riempe di corna, però...
Insomma, è proprio vero che spesso non siamo mai contente !!


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è mai automatico...ad eccezione di uno che va a tr..e.
> Però, se mi dici che quelle persone che conosci stanno sempre in giro e non trovano mai niente incomincio a pensare che siano degli emeriti sfigati, con tutta l'offerta che c'è in giro!


No credimi. Ho alcuni amici non particolarmente belli (per non dire altro) ma dal carattere fantastico: alle donne non gliene frega un cazzo, credimi, della gentilezza e della simpatia, se almeno non c'è quel minimo di carineria sul volto...

E mi spiace dirlo.


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Noi fedeli non siamo mai noiose, tanti uomini invece finiscono davvero per starsene fissi in pantofole sul divano...
> Con questo non voglio dire che preferisco un uomo brioso che mi riempe di corna, però...
> Insomma, è proprio vero che spesso non siamo mai contente !!


A volte succede che nella coppia l'uomo lavori davvero tanto, e quando torna a casa, vuoi per la stanchezza, vuoi per i pensieri di tirare avanti per la famiglia, sentire la moglie tutta allegra e aitante gli procura l'emicrania... e tutto quello che cerca è TV e zapping...

Sopra casa mia c'è una coppia giovane sposata. Lei è casalinga, e, ti assicuro, quando parla fa suonare le campane. Grida, grida, anche con il figlio e a volte da i nervi anche a me.
Un giorno ha "gridato" al marito di giocare con il figlio (non finiva mai di parlare),; il marito ha replicato: e lasciami in pace, sono tornato ora e mo tengo a te nelle recchie...


----------



## Diletta (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No credimi. Ho alcuni amici non particolarmente belli (per non dire altro) ma dal carattere fantastico: alle donne non gliene frega un cazzo, credimi, della gentilezza e della simpatia, se almeno non c'è quel minimo di carineria sul volto...
> 
> E mi spiace dirlo.



Lo so Andy, infatti lo sfigato è purtroppo uno con cui la natura non è stata tanto gentile, vuoi per bellezza fisica, vuoi per carattere. C'è anche chi ha le carte in regola, ma è talmente timido che conclude poco lo stesso perché alle donne piace l'intraprendenza.
Poi, se ci pensi bene, se è per un'avventura di sesso, chi va con uno scarsamente attraente?
E' così...


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

è vero Andy ... 

il mio compagno lavora veramente tanto ...
la sera avvolte crolla davanti alla tv ...

prima del fattaccio li facevo i massaggi ai piedi, coccole ecc. ecc. 

ora, neanche se mi pagano ... e comprensione non ne ho più come prima ... 

la giornata è lunga anche per me ... 

sienne


----------



## kay76 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A volte succede che nella coppia l'uomo lavori davvero tanto, e quando torna a casa, vuoi per la stanchezza, vuoi per i pensieri di tirare avanti per la famiglia, sentire la moglie tutta allegra e aitante gli procura l'emicrania... e tutto quello che cerca è TV e zapping...
> 
> Sopra casa mia c'è una coppia giovane sposata. Lei è casalinga, e, ti assicuro, quando parla fa suonare le campane. Grida, grida, anche con il figlio e a volte da i nervi anche a me.
> 
> Un giorno ha "gridato" al marito di giocare con il figlio (non finiva mai di parlare),; il marito ha replicato: e lasciami in pace, sono tornato ora e mo tengo a te nelle recchie...


Caro Andy, mi fai venire degli attacchi feroci di femminismo....

che cacchio vuol dire che a volte nella coppia l'uomo lavora davvero tanto??????????

Io lavoro part-time, e lui torna alle 20. ma ti assicuro che mi sento di lavorare tanto quanto lui. e la responsabilità della famiglia ce l'abbiamo entrambi, così come i pensieri e le preoccupazioni. Aldilà delle ore lavorative fuori casa.
Grazie al cielo lui ne è consapevole, anzi mi dice: "non so come fai a girare come una trottola tra lavoro casa e bimbi tutto il giorno e a non fermarti mai neanche la sera".


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Caro Andy, mi fai venire degli attacchi feroci di femminismo....
> 
> che cacchio vuol dire che a volte nella coppia l'uomo lavora davvero tanto??????????
> 
> ...


No non farteli venire: l'uomo si stanca di più. Te lo ha detto pure lui no?

A me basta il pensiero di alzarmi dalla sedia per andare a fare pipì per farmi desistere e tenermela.
E' necessario che si accompagni almeno un altro scopo, ad esempio, devo prendere pure il succo di frutta dal dal frigo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Noi fedeli non siamo mai noiose, tanti uomini invece finiscono davvero per starsene fissi in pantofole sul divano...
> Con questo non voglio dire che preferisco un uomo brioso che mi riempe di corna, però...
> Insomma, è proprio vero che spesso non siamo mai contente !!


Ah Donna...cosa non sei...Vero...tante volte...non siete mai contente...
E qualsiasi cosa che facciamo è sempre sbagliata...
Grande mio padre quando incazzato disse a mia madre...basta con te ci sono solo due tipi di risposte...
Una è si, e l'altra va bene...

Poi mia madre disse...ma io non trovo giusto che tu sia così accondiscendente...perchè mi dici va bene?

E fu così che vidi mio padre infilare quella porta...e tornare due giorni dopo!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No credimi. Ho alcuni amici non particolarmente belli (per non dire altro) ma dal carattere fantastico: alle donne non gliene frega un cazzo, credimi, della gentilezza e della simpatia, se almeno non c'è quel minimo di carineria sul volto...
> 
> E mi spiace dirlo.




Da noi dicono...Pazienza poareto, ma anca stupido no eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A volte succede che nella coppia l'uomo lavori davvero tanto, e quando torna a casa, vuoi per la stanchezza, vuoi per i pensieri di tirare avanti per la famiglia, sentire la moglie tutta allegra e aitante gli procura l'emicrania... e tutto quello che cerca è TV e zapping...
> 
> Sopra casa mia c'è una coppia giovane sposata. Lei è casalinga, e, ti assicuro, quando parla fa suonare le campane. Grida, grida, anche con il figlio e a volte da i nervi anche a me.
> Un giorno ha "gridato" al marito di giocare con il figlio (non finiva mai di parlare),; il marito ha replicato: e lasciami in pace, sono tornato ora e mo tengo a te nelle recchie...



Ma quando mai...
Ma da dove salti fuori tu?
Torni a casa e magari trovi una moglie più stanca di te...che ti dice...ma casso tornare prima per preparare la cena no eh? Dove sei stato fino adesso?

Ah essere casalinghe...
Quale donna nel 2011...sogna di essere casalinga?
Piuttosto lascia volentieri mezzo stipendio ad una collaboratrice domestica...che fare la casalinga...

Ma lo so Andy...
Sempre mio padre disse...
Donna quando muori continuerai a predicare per una mezz'ora buona...

Il più bello si aveva quando gli intimava di parlare...perchè BISOGNA dialogare...
E lui disperato e sconsolato...MA se non ho niente da dire...che cosa mi invento?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No non farteli venire: l'uomo si stanca di più. Te lo ha detto pure lui no?
> 
> A me basta il pensiero di alzarmi dalla sedia per andare a fare pipì per farmi desistere e tenermela.
> E' necessario che si accompagni almeno un altro scopo, ad esempio, devo prendere pure il succo di frutta dal dal frigo.


auahhahahahahaha mi fai morire dalle risate!! beati gli stitici ... ed anche chi beve poco


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...
> Ma da dove salti fuori tu?
> Torni a casa e magari trovi una moglie più stanca di te...che ti dice...ma casso tornare prima per preparare la cena no eh? Dove sei stato fino adesso?
> 
> ...


Salto fuori dalla realtà bello.
Da me non si trova molto lavoro.
Le casalinghe e "i casalinghi" so tanti: se la vuoi dipingere come ti gira a te nella testa sei libero di farlo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Salto fuori dalla realtà bello.
> Da me non si trova molto lavoro.
> Le casalinghe e "i casalinghi" so tanti: se la vuoi dipingere come ti gira a te nella testa sei libero di farlo.


La tua realtà...è una frazione infinitesimale..di tutte le realtà che accadono in contemporanea...
Prova a pensarci...
Tu non sei affatto partecipe...attimo per attimo...di tutto quello che avviene nel mondo al momento X.
Ma penso che sarebbe dura...erigere a paradigma dell'universo...
Il natio borgo selvaggio...
Lo so...il lavoro cresce...come un fungo dorato...in certi campi.

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/10/se...llisce/taranto-fallisce/taranto-fallisce.html

Andy se tutti i comuni d'Italia fossero così, potremmo parlare di "realtà" dei comuni d'Italia...
Grazieaddio...non è così!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so Andy, infatti *lo sfigato è purtroppo uno con cui la natura non è stata tanto gentile*, vuoi per bellezza fisica, vuoi per carattere. *C'è anche chi ha le carte in regola, ma è talmente timido che conclude poco lo stesso* perché *alle donne piace l'intraprendenza*.
> Poi, se ci pensi bene, *se è per un'avventura di sesso, chi va con uno scarsamente attraente*?
> E' così...


In un post brevissimo sei riuscita a infilare ben quattro luoghi comuni  (=stronzate) che sarei in grado di smentirti solo con la mia esperienza.

Complimenti!
Mi sembra di essere allo show dei record.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La tua realtà...è una frazione infinitesimale..di tutte le realtà che accadono in contemporanea...
> Prova a pensarci...
> Tu non sei affatto partecipe...attimo per attimo...di tutto quello che avviene nel mondo al momento X.
> Ma penso che sarebbe dura...erigere a paradigma dell'universo...
> ...


La mia realtà la conosco bene, ci vivo la subisco io e la subiscono in tanti dalle mie parti.
Non solo è diffusa più o meno alla stessa maniera in tutto il sud Italia.

Per 3-4 mesi ho cercato lavoro: curriculum, annunci ecc...

Sai gli unici che chiamano chi sono? O quelli che organizzano master e corsi (ma solo per fregare soldi, poi chi si è visto si è visto) o quelli che cercano procacciatori di clienti (agenti di commercio, anche senza partita IVA (!), senza prometterti nulla in cambio, ma pretendendo che tu ti faccia il culo dalla mattina alla sera a vendere i loro prodotti...).

Per gli annunci di lavoro più grossi, spesso si tratta di prese per il culo, perchè fanno tanto le brave persone facendo vedere che mettono a disposizione un posto, quando quel posto sanno già a chi darlo... oppure aziende che cercano gente con un curriculum specializzatissimo, che in pratica ha già lavorato da almeno 5 anni con loro o con aziende concorrenti: sabbia negli occhi...

Vedo pure una cosa: chi lavora e sta moooolto meglio (e magari ruba e fa magagne), non solo non capisce la situazione di un disoccupato, ma va anche a piangere, perchè *lui *vuole di più... e non ce la fa a tirare con la famiglia e con i figli: problemi suoi, allora. Chi è disoccupato a 40 anni quella stessa famiglia è un sogno nel cassetto (e non dovrebbe essere così, segno che qui c'è molta distorsione ormai anche nei sogni della gente).

Vabbè, io vedo comunque più Audi e Mercedes in giro che 500... forse hai ragione tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La tua realtà...è una frazione infinitesimale..di tutte le realtà che accadono in contemporanea...
> Prova a pensarci...
> Tu non sei affatto partecipe...attimo per attimo...di tutto quello che avviene nel mondo al momento X.
> Ma penso che sarebbe dura...erigere a paradigma dell'universo...
> ...


conte ti adoro


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so Andy, infatti lo sfigato è purtroppo uno con cui la natura non è stata tanto gentile, vuoi per bellezza fisica, vuoi per carattere. C'è anche chi ha le carte in regola, ma è talmente timido che conclude poco lo stesso perché alle donne piace l'intraprendenza.
> Poi, se ci pensi bene, se è per un'avventura di sesso, chi va con uno scarsamente attraente?
> E' così...


Ma...
Va ben lassemo stare...va...?
Sappi comunque che nella mia esperienza...
Le cosidette molto attraenti si sono rivelate al banco di prova...delle fighe di legno...
QUelle diremo "meno appariscenti"...eheheheheheheheeh...uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh...porco can...chi l'avrebbe mai detto?
Non so come facciano...ma si trasformano in dee del sesso...
E poi ti dicono...ehi Pincy...non dire in giro che sono così eh?
E io...ah donna...qui ho trovato il pozzo di san patrizio...piatto ricco mi ci ficco...e taccio con tutti...
Ho trovato il tesoro nascosto nel campo altro che...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> conte ti adoro


Amore...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Già chi ci dice che mentre lui...sta là con la vescica piena di piscio e non sa se andare o meno a bere un succo di frutta...per trovare il modo di alzarsi dal letto...io nel frattempo non sia lì a massaggiare il culetto delizioso della contessa? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

QUi oramai il grande fratello...ha mutato le coscienze...
Tutti credono di essere l'occhio che guarda...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia realtà la conosco bene, ci vivo la subisco io e la subiscono in tanti dalle mie parti.
> Non solo è diffusa più o meno alla stessa maniera in tutto il sud Italia.
> 
> Per 3-4 mesi ho cercato lavoro: curriculum, annunci ecc...
> ...


Mah sai nella mia realtà...si iniziò a parlare di crisi...quando anzichè le abituali 10 ore di lavoro nelle fabbriche...ci si ridusse alle statli 8 ore e la gente diceva...ah c'è crisi...me toca fare solo 8 ore! Pensa mi hanno ridotto a 8 ore al giorno...mentre prima si lavorava anche tutti i sabati mattina...

Andy...quanti italiani pur di lavorare sono emigrati?
Quanti veneti sono finiti sotto le miniere di carbone in Belgio?

Le conosci queste realtà?


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma...
> Va ben lassemo stare...va...?
> Sappi comunque che nella mia esperienza...
> Le cosidette molto attraenti si sono rivelate al banco di prova...delle fighe di legno...
> ...


E quelle brutte?


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai nella mia realtà...si iniziò a parlare di crisi...quando anzichè le abituali 10 ore di lavoro nelle fabbriche...ci si ridusse alle statli 8 ore e la gente diceva...ah c'è crisi...me toca fare solo 8 ore! Pensa mi hanno ridotto a 8 ore al giorno...mentre prima si lavorava anche tutti i sabati mattina...
> 
> Andy...quanti italiani *pur di lavorare* sono emigrati?
> Quanti veneti sono finiti sotto le miniere di carbone in Belgio?
> ...


Non si emigra *pur di lavorare*... ma per campare. E' mooolto diverso, purtroppo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amore...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Già chi ci dice che mentre lui...sta là con la vescica piena di piscio e non sa se andare o meno a bere un succo di frutta...per trovare il modo di alzarsi dal letto*...io nel frattempo non sia lì a massaggiare il culetto delizioso della contessa?* :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> QUi oramai il grande fratello...ha mutato le coscienze...
> Tutti credono di essere l'occhio che guarda...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non ti allargare troppo


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E quelle brutte?


Non conosco donne brutte...non esistono...
Ma cattive scassapalle si!
Oddio se sei di quelli che pensano che una per essere la loro ragazza debba essere come quelle dei lapdance...non so che farci!


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non conosco donne brutte...*non esistono...*
> Ma cattive scassapalle si!
> Oddio se sei di quelli che pensano che una per essere la loro ragazza debba essere come quelle dei lapdance...non so che farci!


Dai, poi non dire a me: da dove salti fuori...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dai, poi non dire a me: da dove salti fuori...


Ah vero...quelle brutte sono state tutte relegate al tuo paese...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Donne brutte non esistono???? Ok, ma cosa sono quella enorme quantità di scherzi della natura che camminano fuori dalla mia finestra e si credono belle fighe solo perchè un uomo se le caga? La realtà è che il mondo è pieno di brutte donne ed anche di alcuni scherzi della natura.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Donne brutte non esistono???? Ok, ma cosa sono quella enorme quantità di scherzi della natura che camminano fuori dalla mia finestra e si credono belle fighe solo perchè un uomo se le caga? La realtà è che il mondo è pieno di brutte donne ed anche di alcuni scherzi della natura.


Sarà...ma nun ce credo...
Io vedo il mondo con i miei occhi...
E ringrazio dio...che i miei occhi...vedano sempre qualcosa di bello e buono per me...in ogni donna...
Guarda al massimo arrivo a dire..."Non belle"...
Ma si sa...io mitizzo le donne no?
Ma ovviamente a mitizzarle ho i miei indiscussi vantaggi...


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero...quelle brutte sono state tutte relegate al tuo paese...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Guarda io ho viaggiato tanto, anche per l'Italia (con l'università ogni convegno era una scusa).
Debbo ammettere che nel nostro paese la percentuale di donne attraenti non è uniforme.
Ho visto che nell'Italia nord-orientale ci sono le donne più belle, ed in quantità che dalle mie parti ci sognamo. Forse perchè li vi è l'influenza della bellezza dei paesi est europei.

Sono stato ad Udine con due colleghi: un ricercatore di Napoli ed un altro di Mantova.

Una sera sai che abbiamo fatto? Una scommessa: il primo che vede una ragazza brutta la vince...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda io ho viaggiato tanto, anche per l'Italia (con l'università ogni convegno era una scusa).
> Debbo ammettere che nel nostro paese la percentuale di donne attraenti non è uniforme.
> Ho visto che nell'Italia nord-orientale ci sono le donne più belle, ed in quantità che dalle mie parti ci sognamo. Forse perchè li vi è l'influenza della bellezza dei paesi est europei.
> 
> ...


Ma no dai...è che da noi si depilano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy, fallo a Ferrara...vinci in 4 secondi netti.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai...è che da noi si depilano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


La mia ex (che si prostituiva) era bellissima. Ogni tanto però non si depilava...


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andy, fallo a Ferrara...vinci in 4 secondi netti.


Anche da me... ma quelle se la tirano lo stesso... poverette... sapessero...


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Se la tirano anche da me...ma nessun problema, quando una mia compagna di liceo mi chiese come stava dopo essersi rifatta il naso le dissi con serietà " Scusa, il naso è anche perfetto...è il resto che è profondamente imperfetto". MI sono beccato dello stronzo, ma era vero, tra lei ed un vecchio ferro da stiro Rowenta c'è ben poca differenza di faccia.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia ex (che si prostituiva) era bellissima. Ogni tanto però non si depilava...


Ma sai che sotto sotto ti invidio?
Sono così perversone...che quasi quasi...
lei è la mia morosa nascosta...e fa la donna di vita...
Eccoci che siamo lì su un divano tutti coccolosi e lei mi racconta della sua giornata...i clienti e qui e là...
Ah pincy...che maialate oggi...ora te le racconto...così poi trombiamo con più lussuria...ci stai pincy?

Ma dimmi come e dove hai conosciuto questa ragazza.
In genere le prostitute non cercano fidanzati.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che sotto sotto ti invidio?
> Sono così perversone...che quasi quasi...
> lei è la mia morosa nascosta...e fa la donna di vita...
> Eccoci che siamo lì su un divano tutti coccolosi e lei mi racconta della sua giornata...i clienti e qui e là...
> ...


Non mi riferivo all'ultima, ma è stata la mia terz'ultima.
Purtroppo non era nemmeno tanto nascosta, avevamo l'anello di fidanzamento ed era tuttto in famiglia. Si qui so stato mooolto sfigato...

Come l'ho conosciuta? Con un annuncio su un giornale. Mi stavo per laureare e mancava poco al giorno della presentazione della tesi. Ogni tanto a casa arrivava gratuitamente un giornale di annunci locale. Lo presi e lessi di questa bellissima bionda che cercava un ragazzo per una storia seria. C'era il numero di cellulare. Provai, giusto perchè c'era scritto bellissima bionda.

Mi diede l'appuntamento in un locale. Il giorno in questione mi bidonò, e la mandai a fare in culo. Mi chiamò e insistette, chiedendomi scusa. Il giorno dopo la incontrai.
Si presentò con una rover decappottabile di colore amaranto (penso sia quello) e con pantaloni elasticizzati leopardati.

Rimasi subito di stucco a vederla. Quei pantaloni, già la campanellina che suonava...

Era acqua e sapone senza trucco e sul momento la vidi molto trascurata.

Mentre eravamo al tavolino ad un certo punto mi fece un sorriso: rimasi colpito da quello, nella trasandatezza avevo intuito ciò che mi piaceva.

Alla fine: poi ci sentiamo... e mi ritrovai a chiamarla. Abbiamo cominciato ad uscire (e questa volta si truccava come dio comanda) e me ne innamorai. Poi è andata avanti per quasi due anni, con tantissimo in mezzo...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo all'ultima, ma è stata la mia terz'ultima.
> Purtroppo non era nemmeno tanto nascosta, avevamo l'anello di fidanzamento ed era tuttto in famiglia. Si qui so stato mooolto sfigato...
> 
> Come l'ho conosciuta? Con un annuncio su un giornale. Mi stavo per laureare e mancava poco al giorno della presentazione della tesi. Ogni tanto a casa arrivava gratuitamente un giornale di annunci locale. Lo presi e lessi di questa bellissima bionda che cercava un ragazzo per una storia seria. C'era il numero di cellulare. Provai, giusto perchè c'era scritto bellissima bionda.
> ...


Appunto: chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.
Infatti è realistico che una bellissima bionda, per trovarsi un ragazzo, metta gli annunci in un giornale...
Sai tu quante volte mi sono arrivate per mail...proposte matrimoniali da ucraine, moldave, rumene?
Peccato per loro...sono già sposato!
Uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...erano e sono di quei partiti che non ti dico...
Tutte bellissime!
Ma amano il mio portafoglio, non il mio cuore.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se la tirano anche da me...ma nessun problema, quando una mia compagna di liceo mi chiese come stava dopo essersi rifatta il naso le dissi con serietà " Scusa, il naso è anche perfetto...è il resto che è profondamente imperfetto". MI sono beccato dello stronzo, ma era vero, tra lei ed un vecchio ferro da stiro Rowenta c'è ben poca differenza di faccia.


Sai una cosa, secondo me, tu e Andy: avete paura delle donne.
Non riuscite a codificarle come persone: esseri umani.
Ora capisci che quelli come te, hanno sempre fatto il mio gioco.
In questo caso tu ti beccavi dello stronzo, e io trombavo no?
Perchè lei veniva a piangere da me, dicendo che tu l'avevi offesa...e mi diceva...uffi Daniele mi ha detto che sono brutta..e io..ma no qua, ma no...vien qua...dai guarda...qua...sei bellissima...e lei...oh Pincy...tu si che sai far sentire una donna...desiderata...qua dai pincy...che ci divertiamo...che ci scaldiamo il cuore...eheheheheheeheh...

E poi perfino mi ringraziano...ah Pincy...se non ci fossi tu...tu si che sai apprezzare una vera donna...ah pincy...


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto: chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.
> Infatti è realistico che una bellissima bionda, per trovarsi un ragazzo, metta gli annunci in un giornale...
> Sai tu quante volte mi sono arrivate per mail...proposte matrimoniali da ucraine, moldave, rumene?
> Peccato per loro...sono già sposato!
> ...


Beh, devo però ammettere che al mio portafogli non è stato mai chiesto nulla.

Comunqe è stata una esperienza. Anche molto forte.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa, secondo me, tu e Andy: avete paura delle donne.
> Non riuscite a codificarle come persone: esseri umani.
> Ora capisci che quelli come te, hanno sempre fatto il mio gioco.
> In questo caso tu ti beccavi dello stronzo, e *io trombavo no*?
> ...


Non penso. Anche nei miei confronti qualcuna ha pianto, per i miei no. A me non basta la trombata.

Poi ti contraddici tantissimo. Parli prima di essere umani, poi le trombavi?

E' diverso se dici che tu sei un opportunista. Ma questo è chiaro.

Basta che fai leggere loro quello che hai appena scritto, no? 

E poi se: *E poi perfino mi ringraziano...ah Pincy...se non ci fossi tu...tu si che sai apprezzare una vera donna...ah pincy..* sapendo che dietro ti sei fatto quella elucubrazione mentale... Non sono donnine proprio quelle che lo accettano?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non penso. Anche nei miei confronti qualcuna ha pianto, per i miei no. A me non basta la trombata.
> 
> Poi ti contraddici tantissimo. Parli prima di essere umani, poi le trombavi?
> 
> ...


Ma cosa dici su...non si sa...
Se ringraziano vuol dire che sono state bene no?
Embè eccerto che sono un'opportunista...
Nel senso che amo ricavare sempre il meglio da una persona...
Che me ne faccio del peggio?
Me lo spieghi?
QUello lo lascio volentieri a te...ehehehehehehe


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici su...non si sa...
> Se ringraziano vuol dire che sono state bene no?
> Embè eccerto che sono un'opportunista...
> Nel senso che amo ricavare *sempre il meglio da una persona...*
> ...



Il meglio che cerchi da una donna è una trombata perchè si sente amata?

Ma giri le parole per giustificare un opportunismo egoistico? Ora esce che lo fai per loro? Ami ricavare il loro meglio... trombandole, e dicendo due paroline di apprezzamento in croce?

Esseri umani ed io ho paura di loro? Hi, hi, hi


----------



## Daniele (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy, ma che sono, scemo? Io ho un limite, per me una donna non è trombabile perchè ha la patata, semplicemente ci vado se e dico solo se mi piace.
Andy, quella tua ex, poveretta sai? Sarà stata una prostituta, ma hai avuto un periodo bello spero con una donna che ti ha amato, prendila così, io ho avuto amore solo dalla mia prima ragazza, dalla seconda, anche essa traditrice, so che l'amore ched provava era solo l'amore per l'avere un ragazzo, cioè non per me, dimostrato da come mi ha usato e come mi ha cassato nonostante mi avesse fatto del male. 
Quando qualcuno ti cerca "dopo" vuol dire che almeno dell'affetto c'era, se non si fa vuol dire che manco di affetto si parlava.


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti, dillo al Conte che sa tutto della vita: ho trovato il peggio, ma poi anche una prostituta è tornata dal sottoscritto.
Forse si era stancata di chi sa tutto della vita...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il meglio che cerchi da una donna è una trombata perchè si sente amata?
> 
> Ma giri le parole per giustificare un opportunismo egoistico? Ora esce che lo fai per loro? Ami ricavare il loro meglio... trombandole, e dicendo due paroline di apprezzamento in croce?
> 
> Esseri umani ed io ho paura di loro? Hi, hi, hi


Ma dimmi Andy...cosa c'è di meglio nella vita che possono fare un uomo e una donna se non spassarsi in un leto a far l'amore...
Ma non sai che fare l'amore è la colla di tutto?
Ma non sai che è la ricreazione della coppia? Eh?
A me non pare affatto che alle donne piaccia poco trombare...
Per quel che ho esperito...a loro piace più che a noi...eh?

Le due paroline sono sempre sincere...e mai di circostanza...
Il problema sta sempre nell'occhio che guarda...

Mettiamo che per una singolar ventura io conosca la ex di Daniele.
Io non so che è la sua ex: nulla vieta che io trovi in lei una donna fantastica.
Poi scopro che è la ex di Daniele e mi faccio una grassa risata...
Io non sarò MAI capace di vederla con l'occhio di Daniele...appunto perchè...quello che lei ha fatto a Daniele...lo ha fatto a lui...e non a me...

Insomma se una donna fa la stronza con me...
Non sono disposto a dedurne...che le donne siano stronze...

Ti dirò...poi esistono donne...che al tempo stesso sono state le migliori amanti e le peggior stronze.
Direi che l'essere le migliori amanti, compensa di gran lunga la loro stronzaggine...
Direi che sopporto volentieri quella stronzaggine finchè ce sta la pelosetta di mezzo no?

Ohi sono fatto così...


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma dimmi Andy...cosa c'è di meglio nella vita che possono fare un uomo e una donna se non spassarsi in un leto a far l'amore...
> Ma non sai che fare l'amore è la colla di tutto?*
> Ma non sai che è la ricreazione della coppia? Eh?
> A me non pare affatto che alle donne piaccia poco trombare...
> ...


E' importante, ma non solo quello.

Certo che alle donne piace di più trombare (su certe cose che mi allontanano, loro spesso sono anche più "porche", ma alla luce del sole si scandalizzano).

Le donne non sono tutte stronze, ma chi lo è, lo è e basta. Non con me sì e con te no. Al limite poi si lima, dopo aver capito che se la prende in quel posto lei. Ma il lupo perde il pelo e non il vizio.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, dillo al Conte che sa tutto della vita: ho trovato il peggio, ma poi anche una prostituta è tornata dal sottoscritto.
> Forse si era stancata di chi sa tutto della vita...


ANdy ascolta io non ho certo la pretesa di sapere tutto eh?
Ma non vedi che sei tu quello che ti poni...come quello che sa tutto?
Continui a dare per scontate e oggettive opinioni che sono solo tue...

Ma invece di fare tanto casino...
Non è meglio puntare sempre e solo su quanto abbiamo ricavato da una persona?
In termini di cose positive?

Ecco secondo me, se una fa la prostituta, e fa una montagna di soldi con sto sistema...
E' ben difficile che rinunci a quella vita, per guadagnare in un mese sfaticando come una matta, quello che può guadagnare in un giorno con un paio di incontri.
Insomma se una ha talento e ci sa fare...


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANdy ascolta io non ho certo la pretesa di sapere tutto eh?
> *Ma non vedi che sei tu quello che ti poni...come quello che sa tutto?*
> Continui a dare per scontate e oggettive opinioni che sono solo tue...
> 
> ...


Non direi proprio.

E se lo faccio io tu non sei da meno, ma non te ne rendi conto


----------



## Andy (15 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANdy ascolta io non ho certo la pretesa di sapere tutto eh?
> Ma non vedi che sei tu quello che ti poni...come quello che sa tutto?
> Continui a dare per scontate e oggettive opinioni che sono solo tue...
> 
> ...


Infatti, io alla fine mi sono rassegnato ed ho compreso la verità.

Non la odio e non l'ho mai odiata (forse solo appena scoperta, ma più per la rabbia).

Io ora le auguro di aver trovato la serenità, perchè so (di sicuro) che aveva tanti problemi. In quel periodo, comunque, lei c'era per me. Anche se solo per farmi compagnia nei momenti no.

Quando mi ha cercato l'ultima volta (due estati fa) se ricordo bene, le ho detto no, ma ho provato tenerezza.

L'ultima no, è stato diverso. Ha messo in gioco il mio lavoro (sapendo) e mi ha ingannato. A lei auguro il peggio, volente o nolente. Una persona cattiva, credimi. Cattiva che nemmeno immagini.

(vedi questi box auto sono miei... questa è una mia proprietà... questo palazzo è mio... posso girarmi i pollici fino alla vecchiaia che sono ricca... questo appezzamento di terreno è mio... stavo pensando di compare un'altra villa da dare in affitto...: e poi, ma tu stai con me perchè ti sei fatto i calcoletti? Siete tutti uguali voi uomini... Già, peccato che lei sapesse che io non sapevo chi fosse se non dopo mesi che l'avevo scelta e che lei dicesse che io ero tutto per lei, sapendo che ero un morto di fame...)


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

> A volte succede che nella coppia l'uomo lavori davvero tanto, e quando torna a casa, vuoi per la stanchezza, vuoi per i pensieri di tirare avanti per la famiglia, sentire la moglie tutta allegra e aitante gli procura l'emicrania... e tutto quello che cerca è TV e zapping...



L'uomo lavori davvero tanto nn si puo sentire!!!

Se ti rileggi hai descritto esattamente da cosa nascono la maggior parte delle crisi di coppia....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2011)

conte, daniele, andy ma quando la finite di dire minchiate? 
Mi sembra di stare seduto in un bar, noi quattro un po brilli, voi che parlate e dite stronzate.... ed io ad occhi sgranati che penso.. ci risiamo mi tocca ascoltarli, e magari ora ne sparo una anche io( o lo sto già facendo?)
Peccato che stavolta il gentil sesso ci sta leggendo, minchia!! ora in parte conosce cosa ci diciamo noi maschietti quando siamo assieme.


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> conte, daniele, andy ma quando la finite di dire minchiate?
> Mi sembra di stare seduto in un bar, noi quattro un po brilli, voi che parlate e dite stronzate.... ed io ad occhi sgranati che penso.. ci risiamo mi tocca ascoltarli, e magari ora ne sparo una anche io( o lo sto già facendo?)
> Peccato che stavolta il gentil sesso ci sta leggendo, minchia!! ora in parte conosce cosa ci diciamo noi maschietti quando siamo assieme.


Ma perchè pensate che siamo cosi sceme? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..... è che non sapete cosa diciamo noi quando voi non ci siete! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma perchè pensate che siamo cosi sceme? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..... è che non sapete cosa diciamo noi quando voi non ci siete! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C'è da arrossire...
Per cosa credi che io abbia un'amica parrucchiera che mi taglia i capelli?
E come si divertono a mettermi in imbarazzo...eh?
Maledetta...io arrivo lì tutto timidino...e lei inizia con le clienti...Pincyyyyyyyyyyy....tesorooooo...amoreeeeeee....adesso lui vi farà questo, vi farà quello, occhio che adesso spara una delle sueeee...e noi ridiamoooo....ma porc...porc...

Poi una delle clienti...dice...ah sai...mi vedo con un tizio...e non ti dico...cosa non tirano fuori...

Ma porc...ehi tra donne si dicono tutto...ma porc...


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è da arrossire...
> Per cosa credi che io abbia un'amica parrucchiera che mi taglia i capelli?
> E come si divertono a mettermi in imbarazzo...eh?
> Maledetta...io arrivo lì tutto timidino...e lei inizia con le clienti...Pincyyyyyyyyyyy....tesorooooo...amoreeeeeee....adesso lui vi farà questo, vi farà quello, occhio che adesso spara una delle sueeee...e noi ridiamoooo....ma porc...porc...
> ...


:sorriso:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è da arrossire...
> Per cosa credi che io abbia un'amica parrucchiera che mi taglia i capelli?
> E come si divertono a mettermi in imbarazzo...eh?
> Maledetta...io arrivo lì tutto timidino...e lei inizia con le clienti...Pincyyyyyyyyyyy....tesorooooo...amoreeeeeee....adesso lui vi farà questo, vi farà quello, occhio che adesso spara una delle sueeee...e noi ridiamoooo....ma porc...porc...
> ...


ahahahahhah ma certo amico mio..a.scolta questa..

sabato mattina mia moglie torna nella sua boutique preferita,la titolare l' invita ad una sfilata,e  le dice che ci sara'anche un modello,mia moglie e un'altra cliente chiedono se fara'anche lo strip....forse risponde la titolare.
E all'obiezione di mia moglie ''tanto sara'gay''la tipa,sposata un figlio,non le dice''ho la prova che non lo e'....e giu'a ridere....insomma ovvi deduzione ci ha scopato...e lo raccontava allegramente alle clienti...
Una mia''amica''una volta mi ha detto....facciamo come voi maschi cosa credi??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahhah ma certo amico mio..a.scolta questa..
> 
> sabato mattina mia moglie torna nella sua boutique preferita,la titolare l' invita ad una sfilata,e  le dice che ci sara'anche un modello,mia moglie e un'altra cliente chiedono se fara'anche lo strip....forse risponde la titolare.
> E all'obiezione di mia moglie ''tanto sara'gay''la tipa,sposata un figlio,non le dice''ho la prova che non lo e'....e giu'a ridere....insomma ovvi deduzione ci ha scopato...e lo raccontava allegramente alle clienti...
> Una mia''amica''una volta mi ha detto....facciamo come voi maschi cosa credi??



alle sfilate ci sono i gay che fanno lo strip e si scopano pure le titolari?

ma dove ho vissuto finora?


----------



## tesla (17 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> alle sfilate ci sono i gay che fanno lo strip e si scopano pure le titolari?
> 
> ma dove ho vissuto finora?


si, succede... poi con un battito d'ali poderoso tornano a fantasilandia da dove sono venuti


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> alle sfilate ci sono i gay che fanno lo strip e si scopano pure le titolari?
> 
> ma dove ho vissuto finora?


Io avrò incontrato un paio di "gay": con la scusa erano pieni così di donne che giravano intorno...


----------



## stellanuova (17 Ottobre 2011)

beh, non ci trovo nulla di strano,
in certi ambienti si dice con assoluta certezza che Gabriel Garko sia gay


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> beh, non ci trovo nulla di strano,
> in certi ambienti si dice con assoluta certezza che Gabriel Garko sia gay


No, lo piglia o lo da come dipende dalla convenienza, non gay, un affarista direi.


----------

